# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  تعال وقول وش برجك واقول لك

## بيسان

هااي 

كيف الحاااااااااال؟؟

انشااء الله بخير 

يالله ابي الكل يشارك

ويقول وش برجه وجيبله المعلوماااااااات الحلووووه

وبحط ليكم برجي وشوف المعلومات الا فيه 


طبعا ذا برج القوووووووس 

جزء من ثلاثية النار: الحمل - الاسد – القوس. هذا البرج مذكر نهاري ذو جسدين تابع لكوكب المشتري السعيد.. ملوكي له جوهران وطبيعتان.. صاحب حيل ومكر وهو برج الفرسان، صاحب اسرار.. مواليده هم رموز الحركة، الدفع، المعركة، العمل. طبيعته نارية وكوكبه المشتري. 

أقسامه العشرية قهي على النحو التالي: من 21/11 حتى 30/11 وكوكبه المريخ، ومن 01/12 حتى 10/12 وكوكبه الشمس، من 11/12 حتى 20/12 وكوكبه الزهرة.

القوس الكوكب المسيطر

يسيطر كوكب المشتري على برج القوس، وهذا الكوكب الجميل الذي يعتبر أكبر الكواكب في المجموعة الشمسية يعطي الكثير من صفاته لمواليد البرج.. مثل الثقة بالحياة، والاعتزاز بالنفس، وطيبة القلب مهما تنوعت وتغيرت ظروف تنشئة مواليد هذا البرج، كما يعطيهم أيضاً القدرة على العطاء، يمنحهم سلطة أبوية يتقبلها بفرح كل مرءوسيهم بحكم الانتماء للعمل. 

وهذا البرج يشير إلى موسم الصقيع، وهو يصور مخلوقاً يسمى "قظوروس".. الجزء السفلي منه على شكل حصان، والعلوي على هيئة إنسان يمسك بيده قوساً، هو رمز للطاقة المتجمعة من كل الأبراج، ويرمز إلى اتحاد كل هذه الطاقات وتجميعها وتصويبها نحو هدف محدد وحوافر هذا الحصان مرتكزة على الأرض حيث تستمد قوتها من صلابة الأرض، أما الإنسان فإنه لا ينفصل عن الحصان مما يعطيه القوة الجسدية اللازمة وبينما جسد الإنسان يرتفع إلى عنان السماء ليشارك العالم الأول والثاني.. المادي والمعنوي.. وتؤهله هذه المشاركة إلى تصويب سهامه التي هي عبارة عن التفكير النقي الفعال.

أسطورة برج القوس
القوس له اسم آخر وهو "الرامي" وقد رُسم قديماً وهو يوجه سهمه للعقرب، ذلك البرج الذي يسبقه وتقول أسطورة القوس.. إن مجموعة من النجوم جاءت لتنير الطريق للباحثين عن "الفروة الذهبية" لأنه كما سبق في أسطورة برج الحمل أنه عندما أكمل الحمل المشوار مع "فريكسوس" بعد موت أخته "هيلا" ووصل إلى منطقة "كولشيس" في البحر الأسود قدم "فريكسوس" الحمل قرباناً للآلهة وأخذ صوفه الذهبي ليقدمه هدية لملك المدينة. 

الصفات العامة لبرج القوس

يمتاز القوس ببعد النظر، ويحسن الحكم على الأمور. قادر أن يكون محاورًا لبقًا. يؤسس للمشاريع الجديدة. ولديه رغبة دائمة لإدراك كل ما هو جديد. سريع البديهة ومبدع. تجده في أحسن حالاته إذا عمل مع من يكمّل شخصيته. قوي الإرادة ومنظم. كريم، ولكن بوعي وحرص. القوس موضع ثقة الآخرين، صريح، شهم، ومسؤول. هذا المزيج من الخصال يشكل شخصية قادرة على إنجاز المشاريع التي تقودها دومًا.

رقم البرج
رقم "3" ويشير إلى عزة النفس والطيبة والحنان والعطف والكرم وسرعة الغضب. 

ألوان البرج
الأزرق حيث يرمز إلى الصداقة والقوة والحكمة والتفاعل الاجتماعي والنزعة الإنسانية. والأخضر حيث يرمز إلى النشاط وحب الخير والنماء والشرف.

القوس يحب: 
السفر، الدخول إلى صلب الموضوع، الحرية، القوانين، والإحساس بالأشياء.

القوس لا يحب: 




البعد عن النظريات، الارتباط بالبيت، القيود، البطء، والتفاصيل.

نقاط الضعف
من أشهر الأمراض التي يتعرض لها مواليد القوس هي تلك المتعلقة بالجهاز الرئوي، الكبد، العمود الفقري والامراض النفسية.

القوس والحب
القوس صادق وواضح في الحبّ وتقليدي بعض الشيء. إذا كان موفّقًا في زواجه، يغدو زوجا مخلصا وأبا محبًا. يحتاج دومًا إلى الشعور بالحرية. وكثرة أعماله ومشاغله تكون على حساب عائلته وشريك حياته. تنافس أنثى القوس شريكها، حتّى وإن كانت لا تعمل خارج المنزل. وتعد ضعيفة في التعبير عن مشاعرها وقد تتهم أيضًا بالبرود.

القوس والعمل
يلائم القوس العمل في مهن مختلفة. فهو مدرّس وفيلسوف بالفطرة. كذلك يناسبه العمل في القانون، السّياسة، الخدمات العامّة، الإدارة الاجتماعيّة، العلاقات العامّة والإعلان. يجذبه السفر والاستكشاف، فيعمل في المجالات التي تتطلب التنقل المستمر. كذلك ينجح في أن يكون موسيقيًا أومدرّبًا رياضيًا.

مشاهير هذا البرج:
وينستون تشرشل، بيتهوفن، مارك توين، المغني العالمي فرانك سيناترا، جيم موريسون، الشاعر وليم بلاك، والت ديزني، الممثل بروس لي، جبران خليل جبران والمغنية الزنجية تيرنر كيرك دوغلاس.

رجال برج القوس




يتميز بحبه للحرية والاستقلالية والسفر الذي يمنحه تجددا روحيا وارتياحا نفسيا، كما يتميز بطبيعة صادقة وبميل شديد للعلوم، المعرفة والثقافة. طيب القلب واضح في تعامله، حالم يحتاج الى من يشاركه احلامه وان كان يعلم مسبقا انها غير واقعية، فخياله يحيك له قصصا قد لا تكون فعلا موجوده او قام بها.

واقعي، عقلاني رغم سلسلة احلامه، عاطفي حنون يعشق الاطفال ويحمي زوجته وعائلته بحنان، والحب لديه مرتبط بتصرفات لبقة مغلفة بطابع الاحترام والحماية. يتهم احيانا بانه وصولي واناني، وقد يكون تقديرا خاطئا، ان تعدت نسبته النسبة المعترف بها لدى الطبيعة الانسانية، فهو طيب القلب وان كانت انتقاداته لاذعة وسليط اللسان لكنهما السلاح الوحيد لنسيان الاساءة وما يزعجه.

مرح يهب ثقته بسهولة، مما يوقعه في متاهات الثرثرة التي تشد انتباهه.. يكره القيود وتذكيره بالمسؤوليات والواجبات وعبارات الامر، فهو مثالي ولبق في تصرفاته يعرف حدوده وقدرته على العطاء، لذلك يفضل ان ينبع كل تصرف من ذاته، لا ان يفرض عليه، فلا جدوى تنفع ان لم يكن مقنعا بما يقوم به، ولا يمكنه قبول امر لا يرضى به عقله، وان لم يكن صادقا مع نفسه اولا. طموحه دون حدود، مغامر، يجازف ولا يهاب المخاطر، وقد تخيفه اشياء بسيطة ويقف امامها متفرجا، او يتركها دون حلول.

نساء برج القوس




شانها شان مختلف فئات الناس تنقسم الى شخصيتين، الاولى: تتميز بالصدق والعفوية، مثالية تميل الى الوحدة.. والشخصية الثانية مرحة، فوضوية تميل الى الثرثرة.. وفي كلتا الشخصيتين: طيبة القلب، عاطفية اجتماعية بطبعها..

تفضل العيش ببساطة بعيدا عن التعقيدات والمشاكل والمواقف المضطربة تنظر الى الحياة بتفاؤل وامل، ترى الامور بمنظار ايجابي ومشرق تستهويها الشهرة واضواء الحياة وكل ما له صلة بالناس والمجتمع. تواجه مشاكلها ببرودة اعصاب وان شعرت بالالم العميق في داخلها لا تجيد حل مشاكلها بينما هي ماهرة في حل مشاكل الاخرين وتقبل التحدي الذي يستنفد قواها وقدرتها العقلية وفي احيان اخرى تستسلم للواقع، تتقن فن الهروب والتملص من المسؤوليات، ذكية تجيد انتهاز الفرص واستغلال قدرتها على التحليل وما تملكه من حس مسبق بالأمور.

تبحث مشاكلها او تتحدث بعفوية تامة دون ان تقصد غاية ما او خلفيات معينة، تميل الى الحوار بمنطق ولديها قدرة على الاقناع، واضحة جدا وصريحة تختصر الطرق الملتوية وبامكانها تحويل حالة الحب الى حالة صداقة ونسيان الماضي تهتم للحاضر والمستقبل دبلوماسية في تعاملها، لبقة في تصرفاتها تسعى لخلق اجواء لطيفة واضفاء روح طيبة ومرحة. 

وابي كلكم تشااركون

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed

برج القوس يلله نجرب حضنا افتى لي عن برجى بدى اعرف 

تسلمى على الموضوع

----------


## توأم الفرح

حبيبتي بيسان يعطيك العافية ..

شوفي لي العذراء..

تحياتي ..

توم

----------


## المستجير

الاخت بيسان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طيب ولى مايعرف ويش هو برجه كيف يعرف حظه

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اخ احمد

وهذا برج القوس

جزء من ثلاثية النار: الحمل - الاسد – القوس. هذا البرج مذكر نهاري ذو جسدين تابع لكوكب المشتري السعيد.. ملوكي له جوهران وطبيعتان.. صاحب حيل ومكر وهو برج الفرسان، صاحب اسرار.. مواليده هم رموز الحركة، الدفع، المعركة، العمل. طبيعته نارية وكوكبه المشتري. 

أقسامه العشرية قهي على النحو التالي: من 21/11 حتى 30/11 وكوكبه المريخ، ومن 01/12 حتى 10/12 وكوكبه الشمس، من 11/12 حتى 20/12 وكوكبه الزهرة.

القوس الكوكب المسيطر

يسيطر كوكب المشتري على برج القوس، وهذا الكوكب الجميل الذي يعتبر أكبر الكواكب في المجموعة الشمسية يعطي الكثير من صفاته لمواليد البرج.. مثل الثقة بالحياة، والاعتزاز بالنفس، وطيبة القلب مهما تنوعت وتغيرت ظروف تنشئة مواليد هذا البرج، كما يعطيهم أيضاً القدرة على العطاء، يمنحهم سلطة أبوية يتقبلها بفرح كل مرءوسيهم بحكم الانتماء للعمل. 

وهذا البرج يشير إلى موسم الصقيع، وهو يصور مخلوقاً يسمى "قظوروس".. الجزء السفلي منه على شكل حصان، والعلوي على هيئة إنسان يمسك بيده قوساً، هو رمز للطاقة المتجمعة من كل الأبراج، ويرمز إلى اتحاد كل هذه الطاقات وتجميعها وتصويبها نحو هدف محدد وحوافر هذا الحصان مرتكزة على الأرض حيث تستمد قوتها من صلابة الأرض، أما الإنسان فإنه لا ينفصل عن الحصان مما يعطيه القوة الجسدية اللازمة وبينما جسد الإنسان يرتفع إلى عنان السماء ليشارك العالم الأول والثاني.. المادي والمعنوي.. وتؤهله هذه المشاركة إلى تصويب سهامه التي هي عبارة عن التفكير النقي الفعال.

أسطورة برج القوس
القوس له اسم آخر وهو "الرامي" وقد رُسم قديماً وهو يوجه سهمه للعقرب، ذلك البرج الذي يسبقه وتقول أسطورة القوس.. إن مجموعة من النجوم جاءت لتنير الطريق للباحثين عن "الفروة الذهبية" لأنه كما سبق في أسطورة برج الحمل أنه عندما أكمل الحمل المشوار مع "فريكسوس" بعد موت أخته "هيلا" ووصل إلى منطقة "كولشيس" في البحر الأسود قدم "فريكسوس" الحمل قرباناً للآلهة وأخذ صوفه الذهبي ليقدمه هدية لملك المدينة. 

الصفات العامة لبرج القوس

يمتاز القوس ببعد النظر، ويحسن الحكم على الأمور. قادر أن يكون محاورًا لبقًا. يؤسس للمشاريع الجديدة. ولديه رغبة دائمة لإدراك كل ما هو جديد. سريع البديهة ومبدع. تجده في أحسن حالاته إذا عمل مع من يكمّل شخصيته. قوي الإرادة ومنظم. كريم، ولكن بوعي وحرص. القوس موضع ثقة الآخرين، صريح، شهم، ومسؤول. هذا المزيج من الخصال يشكل شخصية قادرة على إنجاز المشاريع التي تقودها دومًا.

رقم البرج
رقم "3" ويشير إلى عزة النفس والطيبة والحنان والعطف والكرم وسرعة الغضب. 

ألوان البرج
الأزرق حيث يرمز إلى الصداقة والقوة والحكمة والتفاعل الاجتماعي والنزعة الإنسانية. والأخضر حيث يرمز إلى النشاط وحب الخير والنماء والشرف.

القوس يحب: 
السفر، الدخول إلى صلب الموضوع، الحرية، القوانين، والإحساس بالأشياء.

القوس لا يحب: 




البعد عن النظريات، الارتباط بالبيت، القيود، البطء، والتفاصيل.

نقاط الضعف
من أشهر الأمراض التي يتعرض لها مواليد القوس هي تلك المتعلقة بالجهاز الرئوي، الكبد، العمود الفقري والامراض النفسية.

القوس والحب
القوس صادق وواضح في الحبّ وتقليدي بعض الشيء. إذا كان موفّقًا في زواجه، يغدو زوجا مخلصا وأبا محبًا. يحتاج دومًا إلى الشعور بالحرية. وكثرة أعماله ومشاغله تكون على حساب عائلته وشريك حياته. تنافس أنثى القوس شريكها، حتّى وإن كانت لا تعمل خارج المنزل. وتعد ضعيفة في التعبير عن مشاعرها وقد تتهم أيضًا بالبرود.

القوس والعمل
يلائم القوس العمل في مهن مختلفة. فهو مدرّس وفيلسوف بالفطرة. كذلك يناسبه العمل في القانون، السّياسة، الخدمات العامّة، الإدارة الاجتماعيّة، العلاقات العامّة والإعلان. يجذبه السفر والاستكشاف، فيعمل في المجالات التي تتطلب التنقل المستمر. كذلك ينجح في أن يكون موسيقيًا أومدرّبًا رياضيًا.

مشاهير هذا البرج:
وينستون تشرشل، بيتهوفن، مارك توين، المغني العالمي فرانك سيناترا، جيم موريسون، الشاعر وليم بلاك، والت ديزني، الممثل بروس لي، جبران خليل جبران والمغنية الزنجية تيرنر كيرك دوغلاس.

رجال برج القوس




يتميز بحبه للحرية والاستقلالية والسفر الذي يمنحه تجددا روحيا وارتياحا نفسيا، كما يتميز بطبيعة صادقة وبميل شديد للعلوم، المعرفة والثقافة. طيب القلب واضح في تعامله، حالم يحتاج الى من يشاركه احلامه وان كان يعلم مسبقا انها غير واقعية، فخياله يحيك له قصصا قد لا تكون فعلا موجوده او قام بها.

واقعي، عقلاني رغم سلسلة احلامه، عاطفي حنون يعشق الاطفال ويحمي زوجته وعائلته بحنان، والحب لديه مرتبط بتصرفات لبقة مغلفة بطابع الاحترام والحماية. يتهم احيانا بانه وصولي واناني، وقد يكون تقديرا خاطئا، ان تعدت نسبته النسبة المعترف بها لدى الطبيعة الانسانية، فهو طيب القلب وان كانت انتقاداته لاذعة وسليط اللسان لكنهما السلاح الوحيد لنسيان الاساءة وما يزعجه.

مرح يهب ثقته بسهولة، مما يوقعه في متاهات الثرثرة التي تشد انتباهه.. يكره القيود وتذكيره بالمسؤوليات والواجبات وعبارات الامر، فهو مثالي ولبق في تصرفاته يعرف حدوده وقدرته على العطاء، لذلك يفضل ان ينبع كل تصرف من ذاته، لا ان يفرض عليه، فلا جدوى تنفع ان لم يكن مقنعا بما يقوم به، ولا يمكنه قبول امر لا يرضى به عقله، وان لم يكن صادقا مع نفسه اولا. طموحه دون حدود، مغامر، يجازف ولا يهاب المخاطر، وقد تخيفه اشياء بسيطة ويقف امامها متفرجا، او يتركها دون حلول.


ومشكور على المرررررررور

----------


## ابو طارق

[frame="10 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الف الف شكر يا بيسان انا برجي هو القوس  وقد تعرفت على اشياء كثيرة عن برجي 

الف شكر والى الامام  
محمود سعد[/frame]

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اختي توووووم

وهذا برجك العذراء

 أحد أعضاء ثلاثية الأرض: الثور، العذراء، الجدي، هذا البرج مؤنث ليلي ذو جسدين تابع لكوكب عطارد هو برج المنطق والذكاء المتوهج. مغرم بالتدقيق في حاله من الرقابة الذاتية يهاب الوقوع سخرية للآخرين.

مواليد هذا البرج هم رموز التحليل والتلخيص ويتبعون مذهب المادية والواقعية ومذهب التملك والحيازة في حياتهم. ترابيو الطبيعة وكوكبهم عطارد. أما الأقسام العشرية لبرج العذراء فهي على النحو التالي: من 21/8 حتى31/8 يتأثرون بالشمس ومن 01/9 حتى 10/9 يتأثرون بالزهرة، ومن11/9 حتى20/9 يتأثرون بعطارد. ومن أهم صفات العذراء الدقة والنقد.

نظرة على البرج




الترتيب- 6.
الكوكب- عطارد.
حجر الحظ- العقيق.
أفضل شريك- الحوت.
أسوأ شريك- القوس. 

أسطورة برج العذراء
للعذراء أسطورتان.. واحدة إغريقية والثانية مصرية، تقول الأسطورة الإغريقية.. إن الآلهة فى عصرها الذهبى وعصر الحب الجميل كانت تعيش وسط الناس، وكانوا يوزعون الحب وينشرون السلام على الجميع ويمنحونهم الدفء فى ليالى البرد القارسة. 

ولكن البشر لم يتنازلوا عن طباعهم العنيفة والمسيئة فغضبت الآلهة واستاءت من هذه التصرفات فصعدت للسماء ومعها "ستريا" إلهة العدل والسلام وأصبحت بعد ذلك رمزاً لبرج العذراء. 

أما الأسطورة المصرية فتقول إن إيزيس كانت تطارد الوحش "تايجون" وفى يدها سنابل القمح الذهبية فتساقطت السنابل من يديها وصعدت للسماء وكانت إيزيس رمزاً لبرج العذراء فى هذه الأسطورة. 

رقم البرج
رقم "5" وهو يرمز إلى كتم الأسرار والتبذير إلى حد ما والقلق وشغل المراكز القيادية والاجتماعية وكثرة النشاط والجهد. 

ألوان البرج




الأصفر ويرمز إلى المال والعزة والجاه والبرتقالي ويرمز إلى العاطفة الجياشة والثقة والنشاط والحيوية.

الجوانب الإيجابية لمواليد العذراء
هذا المولود بارع فى التخطيط والتنظيم والترتيب، وهو عملي ولا يخشى العمل الشاق ويعرف كيف يصل إلى ما يرغب فيه ويلتزم بالعمل حتى ينتهي على أكمل وجه وهو لا يمل الواجبات أبداً ويمكن الاعتماد عليه في كل الأوقات والثقة فيه بلا حدود. 

ويحاول مولود برج العذراء سواء كان رجلاً أو امرأة أن يفعل ما فى وسعه لكي يصل إلى درجة الكمال وهو لا يحب أن يترك ما يسند إليه ناقصاً دون إتمام. 

وهو يطمح إلى القمة، وهو شخص يسعى بجد شديد إلى تحسين وضعه ليس من أجل الحصول على المال أو المجد ولكن لأنه يحب أن يرضى شعوره بتحقيق الإنجازات والنجاحات. 
ويتميز هذا المولود بدقة الملاحظة فهو حساس تجاه مشاعر الآخرين، ويرى ما هو كامن تحت السطح في أي موقف وعادة ما يستثمر هذا الإحساس استثماراً بناءً ومفيداً. 

ولا يجد مولود العذراء صعوبة فى أن يكون صريحاً وأميناً فهو يؤمن أن الصراحة هي أقصر الطرق لحل المشاكل، وهو يلتزم بكلمته وغالباً ما يتميز بالصدق والتواضع ولا يجد حرجاً فى التعبير عن مشاعره بصراحة ويعشق هذا المولود الاطلاع على التطورات فى جميع المجالات. وهو يميل إلى الفنون والأدب وقدرته هائلة فى هذا المجال. 

مولود العذراء يتبع أسلوباً معتدلاً في الحياة ولا يميل إلى المبالغة في تقدير الأشياء. إنه شخص مسئول يحب خدمة الآخرين.

الجوانب السلبية لمواليد العذراء




هناك بعض الجوانب السلبية فى شخصية مولود برج العذراء منها أنه ناقد لاذع ينقد الآخرين بشدة.. فهو يظن أنه الوحيد الذي يمكن له أن ينجز الأعمال بالصورة التى ينبغي أن تتم بها، وكل ما يفعله الآخرون مهما كان حجم عطائهم يعتبر في نظره قليلاً وأحياناً يكون مزعجاً في تدقيقه فى الأشياء أو التفاصيل التافهة، ويتصف أحياناً بالفظاظة والقسوة عندما ينتقد الآخرين. 

مولود العذراء يفتقر أحياناً إلى العاطفة الجياشة مما يجعله بارداً. فهو يشعر بأن الدخول فى علاقة عاطفية أمر لا يليق به. وهو فى بعض الأحيان مرتب لدرجة المرض، أما فيما يتعلق بالمال فهو حريص ولكنه لا يصل إلى درجة البخل. ومن سلبياته أن البعض من مواليد العذراء يحاولون فرض آرائهم وأفكارهم على الآخرين بقوة.

مشاهير هذا البرج
من أهم مشاهير هذا البرج: الكاتبة البوليسية أجاثا كريستي، الممثلة الشهيرة جريتا جاربو، الروائي الروسي ألكسي تولستوي، الممثلة صوفيا لورين، محمد حسنين هيكل، انجريد بريجمان، راكل والش، هنري فورد، لافاييت، الروائي الفرنسي شاتوبريان، جوته، موباسان، ماترلينك، لورين باكال، مايكل جاكسون، دي إتش لورنس، الملكة إليزابيت الأولى.

نقاط الضعف





من أكثر الأمراض التي يتعرض لها مواليد العذراء الاضطرابات العصبية، المعدة، الظهر والأرجل.

العاطفة
يخفي المولود تحت هذا البرج عواطفه مهما كانت جياشة بقناع من البرود. وسبب رفضه الاستسلام لهذه العواطف عدم ثقته بالآخرين أو بنفسه أو بأحكامه الخاصة. مواليد هذا البرج كالمياه العميقة الغور التي تسري بهدوء. يمتاز بأسلوبه المتواضع، الواعي والمتحفظ. ويعد محاورًا جيدًا، حكيمًا، وقادرًا على فهم مشاكل الآخرين. يتمتع كلا الجنسين في هذا البرج بالجاذبية والوقار. كما يكنون كل الحب لزوجاتهم وأزواجهم.

المهنه
مميزات العذراء تناسب عمله كمرؤوس أكثر منه كقائد. يستخدم التكتيك والتخطيط لبلوغ أهدافه. لديه القدرة على العمل في مجال الفنون والعلوم واللغات. كما أن اهتمامه البالغ في الإحصاء يؤهله للعمل في مجال الحسابات. كما أنه يجيد العمل في مجال التحرير، الفيزياء، التحليل الكيماوي، الطب، التمريض، علم النفس، التدريس والتكنولوجيا. ولدى أنثى العذراء الميل للعمل في مجال الأزياء والموضة.


نساء برج العذراء
زهرة الحب تحلم بالكمال في الحب
كسائر مولودات الأبراج تنقسم إلى شخصيتين: فقد نصادف مولودة تشعر بعامل النقص، فوضوية في تصرفاتها وفي شؤونها المنزلية، تبالغ في الاهتمام بشؤون غيرها وتهمل أمورها، باستثناء راحتها وما يجلب لها الرفاهية.. عصبية، تنفعل بسهولة ولأتفه الأسباب، تتأثر بآراء الآخرين وتستمد قوتها من ضعفهم ومن أخطائهم.

الشخصية الثانية: عقلانية، لا تحلم بالمجد والشهرة بقدر ما تسعى للقيام بدور فعال ورئيسي، اجتماعية ضمن حدود تضعها لنفسها تتساوى مع زميلها العذراء في اختيارها للأصدقاء والمناسبات.. متحفظة حذرة تفرض احترامها وشخصيتها منظمة وإدارية ناجحة تعتمد على نفسها في حل مشاكلها وفي تدبير أمورها تقوم بواجباتها بعناية كبيرة. وفي كلتا الشخصيتين هناك فضولية، قوية الملاحظة، تلتقط بسهولة التفاصيل الصغيرة.. طيبة القلب مرحة وانتقاداتها ساخرة وملاحظاتها عديدة تمزح بين التفاؤل والتشاؤم. تملك أعماقا دافئة وحنانا عميقا تخبئهما تحت قناع الخجل والدلال والتحفظ، كما تتقن فنون الإغراء وجذب أنظار الرجال.. وفي حالة الحب دافئة كرونق الزهرة.. تساعد زوجها وتقف إلى جانبه متخطية الصعاب التي تواجهها مع أولادها، صارمة تعلمهم الاعتماد على النفس في مختلف شؤونهم. 

ومشكوره على المرررررررررور

وبالتوفيق

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اخي المستجير

ضع ليي تاريخ ميلادك بالميلادي

وانا لاتعلم ظعه بالهجري 
واني باحوله لك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك محمود سعد

والعفوا اخي

وبالتوفيق

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم

شكراً أختي على الموضوع بس حبيت أعرف معلومات عن برج الحوت  ولك جزيل شكري 

والسلام أختك شجووون آل البيت

----------


## المستجير

الاخت بيسان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اعرف الهجرى وليس الميلادى 

انا من مواليد 14/5/1400هـ
لااعرف كم يصادف بالميلادى

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اختي 

شجون ال البيت

مميزات برج الحوت 
هو أحد اعضاء ثلاثية الماء: العقرب - السرطان – الحوت. هذا البرج مؤنث مائي ليلى ذو جسدين تابع لكوكب المشتري السعيد وشرف لكوكب الزهرة السعيد محبوب من الرؤساء يحب النساء والنساء تحبه.. جاهل، نساء يمنعه الجهل والنسيان والعجز عن النظر يما يصلحه. هم رموز الوجدان، البديهية، سرعة الادراك، الخيال، الوهم، الشعر، القصيدة العاطفية، الاضطراب، الانفعال. 

طبيعته مائية وكوكبه الرئيس المشتري، ومن أهم صفاته الاخلاص وعدم الاكتراث. أما عن أقسامه العشرية فهي على النحو التالي: من 20/02 حتى 29/02 وكوكبه زحل، ومن 01/03 حتى 09/03 وكوكبه المشتري، ومن 10/03 حتى 20/03 وكوكبه المريخ.

الحوت الكوكب المسيطر




يسيطر على برج الحوت كوكبان هما "نيبتون" و"المشترى"، ويعتبر نيبتون هو المسيطر الأكبر، بينما يكون تأثير المشترى بدرجة أقل ويعطى نيبتون لأصحاب هذا البرج صفات كثيرة منها الحلم والخيال الخصب والإحساس المرهف، والهروب والمسئولية وضعف الإرادة وعمق التحليل النفسي، والتأثر بالرأي العام وعدم إمكانية مقاومته أما المشترى فيعطى مواليد هذا البرج بعض الصفات الأخرى مثل الحظ الوافر شريطة أن يعرفوا كيفية الاستفادة منه، ويمنحهم الفرصة للانفتاح على المجتمع، مع حب مساعدة الغير ومواليد هذا البرج عبارة عن خليط لما سبقهم من الأبراج، فهم يتسمون أحياناً بمعرفة العذراء، وحكمة الميزان، ومرح السرطان، وكرم القوس، وصراحة الأسد، وإحساس الجدي، واندفاع الحمل، وتحليل الدلو، وكسل الثور، وسرعة الجوزاء. 
أسطورة الحوت
يحكى أن فينوس إله الجمال، و"كيوبيد" إله الحب كانا يمشيان معاً على شاطئ النهر يكونان سيمفونية رائعة للحب والجمال والحياة السعيدة. وبينما هما كذلك إذ ظهر لهما وحش عملاق هو "تايفون" وبعد أن كانت ضحكاتهما تملأ المكان صارا يرتجفان خوفاً من نظرات "تايفون" لهما، فناداهما النهر، ودعاهما للاختباء فيه، فقفزا وتحولا إلى سمكتين بلون القمر، وصارت أسطورة الحوت أو السمكتين التى وضعها "منيرفا" إله الحكمة فى السماء تخليداً لذكراهما.

رقم هذا البرج
رقم "9" ويرمز للجاذبية والبحر والسيطرة والخيال الواسع والشاعرية وسرعة الغضب وحب الحق والمجاملة وصفاء النية والقلب.

ألوان البرج
الأزرق والأخضر.. يرمز الأزرق إلى الصداقة والحكمة والنزعة الإنسانية والإحساس المرهف وحب الحياة الاجتماعية، أما الأخضر فيرمز للحيوية وحب الحياة والأمل فى الغد وحب الخير.

مشاهير البرج

البرت اينشتاين، جورج واشنطن، ادوارد كنيدي، اليزابيث تايلور، شوبان، والكاتب الامريكي جون شتاينيك. 

نقاط الضعف
وأكثر ما يتعرض له مواليد الحوت من أمراض ما يتعلق بالشرايين.. الدورة الدموية.. الاضطرابات النفسية.. الروماتيزم.

ايجابيات برج الحوت 
صاحب خيال، حساس، عاطفي، لطيف، غير أناني، لا تهمه الماديات، صاحب حدس وبديهة ويتعاطف مع الآخرين. 

سلبيات برج الحوت 
مثالي و يتهرب من الواقع، كتوم للأسرار وغامض، إرادته ضعيفة وسهل الانقياد. 

الحوت والحب
يحتاج مواليد الحوت حقيقةً لأن يحسوا بحاجة الآخرين إليهم. إنهم يعانون فعلاً من الخوف الناشئ عن احتمال رفض الآخرين لهم ومن قلة الثقة بالنفس. مولود الحوت شخص لطيف ويهتم بالآخرين ولكن هو دائماً يقع فريسة الشريك في حال كان هذا الشريك من الشخصيات المسيطرة والتي لا تهتم بالآخرين. إنهم ينغمسون في تجارب رفاقهم أو من معهم. في حال كان الشريك شخصية قوية وتهتم لأمور الطرف الآخر فسيطير الحوت المحظوظ حول القمم الجديدة. 

نساء برج الحوت
عطر الحب.. تحلم بكل الحب والحرية، الاستقلالية عناوين بارزة في حياة مولودة الحوت وان كانت من النوع التملكي، ولا يزعجها ان تمتلك من قبل الحبيب. تتمتع بسحر اخاذ وجاذبية مغناطيسية، ينجذب اليها كل من يلقاها، تملك قدرة كبيرة لجعل الآخرين ينظرون اليها كما يرغبون في تصوراتهم، من صفاتها العظمة والمحبة والرقة والحنان.. تخفي فكرا متيقظا يؤهلها للوصول الى أهدافها وذكاء ومرونة ملحوظة، كما بإمكانها فعل ما يريده الآخرون بالسهولة التي بها تستطيع فعل ما يناسبها وما تريده. تعرف متى تبدو قانعة ومتى تستغل نقاط قوتها وضعف الآخرين.. شعورها بالسعادة يتوقف على مدى اقتناعها بما يجري حولها وعدم إرغامها على القبول بامور لا يرضى بها عقلها.. مرهفة الحس إنسانية الى ابعد الحدود سريعة التعاطف مع الآخرين غريزتها تجعلها تشعر بما يخفيه عنها الآخرون.. حنونة جدا وعاطفية جدا وفي الوقت نفسه لا تصفح بسهولة عن إساءة او أخطاء صدرت بحقها. الحب والرجل محور حياتها والعائلة أنشودتها الرائعة، حاجتها الى الدلال كبيرة والى كتف حبيب تتكئ عليه وقد تشعره انه من السهل السيطرة عليها، ترغب في ان تمتلك عاطفيا، لا تعترض على تسلطه وغيرته وستلجا الى وسائل عدة لاقناعه وتبديل وجهات نظره.. يجذبها الرجل الحنون والعاطفي والذي يحبها بجنون ودون قيود.

----------


## بيسان

اهلا اخي المستجير 

تاريخ ميلادك بالميلادي

هو 30 مارس 1980

ولدت يوم الاحد 

طالعك الشمس

برجك الحمل 

وهذا برجك


مميزات برج الحمل
البرج هو أحد ثلاثة أبراج تشكل ثلاثية النار وهي: القوس والاسد والحمل نفسه، والذين يشكلون رموزا للحركة، الدفع والعمل والمعركة.

هذا البرج يعتبر من الأبراج الذكورية، وهو نهاري ناري، بيت المريخ وشرف لكوكب الشمس، يحب عمل المعروف مع كل الناس، يتميز بالمرح الشديد وسرعة البديهة، مواليده يكرهون التفكير في المشكلات المادية ويرفضون استبقاءها ويشعرون بروح المغامرة، فهم يملكون حركة وحيوية لا حدود لها. 

طبيعة هذا البرج نارية، وكوكبه المريخ، أما أقسامه العشرية فهي كالتالي: من 21/3 حتى 31/3 ويتأثرون بكوكب زحل. من 1/ 4 حتى 10/4 ويتأثرون بالمشتري. ومن 11/4 إلى 20/4 يتأثرون بالمريخ. ومن أهم صفات الحمل الشجاعة والتهور. 

أسطورة الحمل
تروى أسطورة برج الحمل أنه كان لملك "تساليا" طفلان جميلان هما "فريكسوس وهيلا"، وكانت زوجة أبيهما تعاملهما معاملة قاسية ودائماً تؤنبهما ولا يسلمان من أسلوبها الفظ. ولكن الطفلين كانا صامتين ويسألان الآلهة أن تخلصهما من هذه المرأة القاسية وعذابها وأن ترحمهما من جبروتها وتسلطها، فهما لا يملكان قوة لمقاومتها.. فأشفق عليهما عطارد رسول الآلهة وأرسل إليهما حملاً له صوف ذهبى من شمس يوليو لينقذهما.

وكان على هذا الحمل أن يحمل هذين الطفلين بعيداً عن زوجة الأب ليرحمهما من عذابها، وقد فعل وحملهما فوق ظهره وعند مرور الحمل من المضيق الفاصل بين قارتى آسيا وأوروبا، أرادت "هيلا" أن تريح قبضة يدها وتصفف شعرها الذى كان قد تطاير فى الهواء إلا أن توازنها اختل وسقطت فى البحر وغرقت.. حزن عليها "فريكسوس" ولكن الحمل أكمل مشواره معه حتى وصل إلى منطقة "كولشيس" فى البحر الأسود فقدم "فريكسوس" الحمل قرباناً للآلهة وأخذ صوفه ليقدمه هدية لملك المدينة فقام الملك بإكرامه وأحاطه بالمودة والدفء حتى لا يشعره بالغربة. 

لذلك قام جوبيتر بوضع الحمل بين النجوم اعترافاً له بفضله لتحمله المشاق والأهوال إلى أن أنقذ ولده "فريكسوس". 

صفات عامة
الحمل مغامر، طموح، عفوي، متحمّس ونشيط. الحمل رائد في الفكر والفعل، متفتح للأفكار الجديدة وعاشق للحريّة. يرحّب بالتّحديات، ولا يغير مساره إلا إذا ضجر لعدم حصوله على النتائج المرجوة بسرعة.

قائد شجاع يهتم بأمور رعيته. ونادرًا ما يلجأ الى مرؤوسيه للوصول إلى أهدافه الخاصّة الإ فيما ندر. لا يصلح أن يكون تابعًا، فلقد خلق للقيادة. مهتم بذاته بشكل إيجابي وسلبي، أي يعتمد على نفسه، وفي نفس الوقت هو أنانيّ ومعنيّ بتقدّمه الشخصيّ ورضائه الجسدي فقط. طاقته الكبيرة تجعله عدوانيًّا ،متوتّرًا، مجادلًا أحيانًا، عنيدًا وحاد الطباع. لا يحتمل الإساءة، ولا ينسي الإهانة أبدًا.

رقم هذا البرج
رقم "8" وهو يرمز إلى حسن النية والتمتع بالحاسة السادسة والشخصية القوية، والحصول على المال بعد جهد شاق والجاذبية والأمانة وحب التغيير.

ألوان البرج
البنفسجى والأزرق وهما يرمزان إلى الصداقة والحكمة وحب المجتمع والرزانة والحب الصادق والحزن والوهن والكآبة فى بعض الأحيان واللون الثالث للبرج هو الأسود الذي يرمز إلى الحدة والقوة والوضوح والحسم والغموض.

مشاهير البرج
الممثل المصري عمر الشريف، الشاعر الكبير نزار قباني، الممثل العالمي شارلي شابلن، جولي كريستي، خرشوف، بسمارك، لينين، فنسنت فان جوخ، مارلون براندو، بات ديفز، توماس جفرسون، أدولف هتلر.

نقاط الضعف
يتعرض مواليد الحمل كثيرا لأمراض الرأس و أعضائه.. شعر الرأس، والتهابات حادة في الفم والأسنان.. 

ايجابيات برج الحمل 
محب للمغامرة - متميز- شجاع- متحمس- لديه ثقة بنفسه- سريع البديهة – نشيط - تلقائي.

سلبيات برج الحمل 
أناني- سريع الغضب- متهور- عديم الصبر- الطيش – لا يستمع إلى نصائح الآخرين – لا يعترف بالفشل.

الحمل والحب

الحمل صريح، واضح ونزيه في علاقاته الشخصية. يجمع حوله الأصدقاء الجيّدين والكرماء. متقد العاطفة، لكنه شديد الحساسية. من أكثر الأبراج حنانًا ودفاعًا عن أطفاله، فهو مخلص لأطفاله لدرجة التّضحية بروحه. 

عندما يريدون فقط فإن أصحاب برج الحمل قادرون على الظهور بالمظهر الساحر والذي قد لا يقاوم من قبل الجنس الآخر. على مواليد برج الحمل أن يستخدموا بل يطلقوا العنان لطاقاتهم الجبارة حتى لا يشعر أولئك الذين يتعاملون معهم بأنهم قد تأثروا بالتقدم الذي أحرزوه. وفي علاقة ما يفترض مواليد الحمل بأنفسهم الشخص الدافع والمشجع والذي يجب أن تكون له السيطرة على كل شيء. وقوة الحمل الجارفة تجبر أولئك الذين ولدوا تحت تأثير هذا البرج أن يصبحوا المنارة التي يجب أن تكون القائدة في أي مغامرة تتطلب التعاون.

أحياناً يبدوا بأنهم يريدون أن يهزموا ويتغلبوا على شركائهم وأنهم لا يحبونهم. الأشخاص الحمل هم أشخاص حماسيون، مندفعون ومغامرون في الحب وسوف يكون لديهم رغبة دائمة في دفع حبهم نحو حالة استقرار جديدة والشريك هنا قد يتأثر بالجانب الروحي هذا. 

الحمل والمهنه:
رّياضي ومتسلّقّ جيّد، طبيب، مستكشف، جندي، بحّار، طيار وقائد. 

رجال برج الحمل
حيوية الأحلام
مولود الحمل قلب في عقل وعقل في قلب قد يكون أنانيا ولكن نادرا ما نصادف حملا بخيلا فبقدر اهتمامه بالمظاهر وبحبه لحياة البذخ والترف وكل وسيلة تساعده على الظهور فقد لا يهتم كثيرا للثراء في مقابل اهتمامه للمراكز العالية ولدور قيادي وتوفير حياة صاخبة ومثيرة، تجذبه الأضواء والشهرة وكل ما يدفعه إلى الصفوف الأمامية. 

كريم ومضياف يحترم العائلة وروابطها وهو خير من يعقد مصالحات اجتماعية، ويعشق الأطفال ولوالدته مكانه خاصة في قلبه.

هذا الرجل الذي يبدو للوهلة الأولى جادا ورصينا وربما وقحا، في داخله مشاعر عميقة وروح إنسانية كبيرة.. فهو يقدم لزوجته أو حبيبته كل ما تحتاج إليه، ويرغب في أن يراها أجمل النساء، ولكنه يفضل ألا تسأله عن أموره المالية.

حنون عاطفي وجريء يقتحم المخاطر بشجاعة وهو من الشخصيات التي تقاتل بعنف ويقبل التحدي بسهولة مهما كانت النتائج.

----------


## بحر الشوق

هلا اخت بيسان 
اشكرك على الموضوع 
الرائع واريد تشوفين لي
برجي العقرب مع خالص 
تحياتي


بحر الشوق

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اخي

وهذا برجك


هو عضو ثلاثية الماء: السرطان - العقرب – الحوت، هذا البرج مؤنث ليلي تابع لكوكب المريخ وهو شخص مكتفٍ بنفسه.. يفضل الاستغناء عن الاخرين وهو لا يغش نفسه ولا يخدع غيره. هم رموز الوجدان، البديهية، سرعة الادراك، الخيال، الوهم، الشعر، القصيدة، العاطفة، الاضطراب، الانفعال. طبيعته مائية وكوكبه المريخ.

أقسامه العشرية فهي على النحو التالي: من 21/10 حتى 31/10 كوكبه المريخ المريخ، ومن 01/11 حتى 10/11 وكوكبه الشمس، من 11/11 حتى 20/11 وكوكبه الزهرة. 

أسطورة برج العقرب




تقول الأسطورة إن العقرب المتحرر الذي يضرب ويلدغ في كل الاتجاهات والذي لا يخضع لسيطرة أحد قرر ذات يوم أن يعيش في سلام وأمان وكانت الوسيلة لذلك أن يقتل الصياد الذي يعتبره الخطر الحقيقي له. 

وبالفعل نفذ مخططه ولدغ الصياد فسقط قتيلاً وقد رفعت الآلهة الصياد والعقرب إلى السماء ووضعت كلا منهما فى منزلة مختلفة حتى لا يرى أحدهما الآخر. 

رقم برج
رقم 8 ويوحي بحسن النية وقوة الشخصية البدنية والجاذبية وتوفر الحاسة السادسة. 

لون البرج
الأحمر يدل على الحيوية والنشاط والعواطف الجياشة والحب المشتعل والقوة والتمرد والعناد الشديد والأزرق رمز الصداقة وعمق التفكير والرصانة.

الصفات العامة لبرج العقرب
العقرب – حسب معناه في القواميس اللغة – حشرة ليلية لها ذيل معقوف تستعمله في حالتي الهجوم والدفاع وتبخ بواسطته سماً زعافاً يشل حركة الضحية ويودي بحياتها في كثير من الأحيان. أما في لغة الأبراج فالعقرب إنسان غير عادي يتمتع بصفات غير عادية تشبه من نواح كثيرة صفات الحشرة المذكورة وإن كانت أقل منها فتكاً وأذى حقيقياً. وكما تسرح حشرة العقرب في سكون الليل وظلامه كذلك يفعل إنسان برج العقرب، يظل متخفياً متكتماً في النهار والليل وراء قناع خارجي يُخيّل للناظر أنه وجهه الحقيقي بينما هو في الواقع وجه مزيف بينه وبين الوجه الصحيح المختبئ وراءه فرق شاسع.   

مشاهير العقرب 




الامير تشارلز، الملك حسين ملك الاردن، فيروز، شارل ديغول، جواهر لال نهرو، الفنان التشكيلي بيكاسو، ماري كوري، اندريه مارلون المارشال رومل، جريس كيلي، ماري انطوانيت، انديرا غاندي، الممثل الشهير روك هادسون. 

نقاط الضعف
من أكثر الامراض التي يتعرض لها مواليد هذا البرج ما يتعلق منها بالقلب والحلق، الامعاء، الجهاز الهضمي، الاعضاء التناسلية.

العقرب والعمل
يستطيع إنسان برج العقرب الإبداع في أي عمل يمارسه. وخصوصاً في الجراحة والسياسة والتلحين والتمثيل والأدب والجاسوسية والبوليس. طموحه على كل حال كفيل بإيصاله إلى حيث يصبو مع أنه يسير نحو أهدافه بكل حذر وتؤدة ودون أن تظهر عليه بوادر الاهتمام أو المنافسة. هذا من جهة،  من جهة ثانية قد يتحول اهتمامه بالدين إلى الاهتمام بالسحر والتنجيم وقراءة الكف وعلوم أخرى كانت منتشرة فيما مضى. 

يُقال إن هذا الإنسان يرمز في علم الفلك القديم إلى البعث والقيامة ولهذا السبب ساد الاعتقاد أن ولادته ترافقها دائماً وفاة قريب له إمّا خلال السنة التي تسبقها – أي تسبق الولادة – أو خلال السنة التي تليها.  

العقرب الكوكب المسيطر




المريخ هو الكوكب المسيطر على برج العقرب، وهو أقرب الكواكب إلى الأرض، ويعد رمزاً للطاقة الخام والجو المشتعل قوة وغضباً، وهو يمثل الانطلاق الدائم من تجربة إلى أخرى لذلك فهو أيضاً رمز للشجاعة والجرأة والمبادرة. 

ومن تأثيرات هذا الكوكب على مواليد برج العقرب أنه يجعلهم يتصفون بجمود العواطف إلى حد ما، وازدياد تعقيداتهم فى تقويم الأمور. 

وهناك ثلاث طرق لتأثير كوكب المريخ على البرج.. فهو إما أن يلدغ الآخرين ثم يلدغ نفسه حتى الموت لمجرد اللذة فى القتل، أو أن يحلق فوق كل الاعتبارات ويستعمل قوته بحكمة وعدالة، أو أن يستخدم قوته الذهبية لمواجهة الخطر ودفع الأخطار التى قد تهدد حياته بعيداً عنه.. وهو خلال هذه الطرق الثلاث لا يعبر عنها بالإيماءات والإشارات والصوت الهادئ، وهو مقتنع أن هذه الطريقة في التعبير هي الأمثل والأفضل.

رجال برج العقرب

شعلة الأحلام




برج العقرب البرج المائي الثاني في دائرة الأبراج المائية يقع تحت تأثير مشترك للمريخ او مارس وبلوتو اللذين يضيفان على مواليد العقرب أحاسيس غريبة وقوة فولاذية. ومولود العقرب اكثر الشخصيات تعقيدا واشدها حنانا.

يتمتع بقدرة كبيرة على الحب، التضحية، العطاء، الصدق الصراحة، الإخلاص، الخيانة، حب السيطرة والتملك الغيرة والشكوك. يعيش حياته وكانها معركة وعليه ان يكسبها مهما كانت الدواعي والأسباب.

حبه علاقة غير عادية تتميز بمنطق خاص قد لا يفهمه كثيرون يرى كل شيء في حياته بنظرة تختلف عن نظرة الاخرين يحلل ويدقق بسرعة فائقة.. باختصار حياته مزيج من الإثارة والغموض. وكما هو معروف، مواليد العقرب ينقسمون الى خمس شخصيات: الشخصية الضعيفة التي تنقاد للآخرين بسهولة.. والشخصية التي تمزج بين الضعف والحلول الوسط.. والشخصية المعتدلة.. والشخصية القوية والمتسلطة.. والشخصية العنفوانية. وفي مختلف الشخصيات مولود العقرب يتمتع بحاسة غريبة في معرفة الخفايا والنوايا وقدرة استكشافها بسهولة، ولديه قدرة كبيرة على الاقناع وفرض سيطرته. شجاع قوي جريء مرهف الحس متعجرف انفعالي لا يعتذر ولا يعترف باخطائه ولا يترك اساءة صغيرة كانت ام كبيرة تمر بسلام، قاس في احكامه وفي ردات فعله. وفي لحظات حنانه هو اكثر الشخصيات عطاء وتضحية..

----------


## بحر الشوق

تسلمين اختي وجزاك الله الف خير
وماقصرتي ونخدمك في الافراح


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

شكراً أختي بيسان على المعلومات التي قدمتها لي بخصوص برج الحوت

والسلام أختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## بيسان

مشكووورين 

وانشاء الله ينطبق عليكم

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ندوووش القمر

[align=center]هلا اختي بيسان كيفش وش اخبارش

مشكوره على ها لموضوع الحلو

ابيك تشوفي لي برجي الدلووو[/align]

----------


## ahmed

مشكوره بيسان ومن اليوم ستكوني مشرفت علم النفس في المنتدي وحل المشاكل يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه بيسان

 برجي الحمل واطلعت عليه عن طريق ردك لمشاركة احد الاخوه

    تسلمي حبيبتي على هالجهد

               شمعه

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووورين كل الا ردو

وانشااااء الله عجبكم الموضوع

وهذا برج الدلو

مميزات برج الدلو 
هو أحد أعضاء ثلاثية الهواء : الدلو - الجوزاء - الميزان، هذا البرج مذكر نهارى ثابت تابع لكوكب زحل. روحاني مولود الدلو مزيج من التقاليد التراثية والخيال التطلعي. من المنطلق والحدس من الغرابة والمنهجية. ويحرص حرصا فائقا على الحرية واحترام الحياة الخاصة للفرد. 

طبيعته هوائية وكوكبه زحل، من أهم صفاته التجديد والفوضى. وأقسامه العشرية على النحو التالي: من 22/01 حتى 30/01 كوكبه الزهرة، ومن 31/01 حتى   09/02 كوكبه عطارد، ومن 10/02 حتى19/02 وكوكبه القمر. 

أسطورة برج الدلو

تحكي أسطورة برج الدلو أن الإله "أريكتونوس" تزوج الإلهة "كاليرويه" ورزقا بفتاة أسمياها "أوريتا" وعندما كبرت أصبحت فى غاية الجمال ورآها نبتون يوماً وهي تملأ الدلو فأعجب بها وأرادها لنفسه. وفي ليلة استيقظت الفتاة وكان هناك هاتف يناديها فخرجت من بيتها الكائن على التل وذهبت للعين وكان شئ بداخلها يدفعها ونظرت إلى الماء فوجدت القمر يبتسم. مررت يدها ولكن يداً أخرى دفعتها بعيداً. 

وبعد أن استراحت قليلاً سمعت نفس الهاتف يطلب منها أن تحضر الدلو الجميل من المنزل فسارعت بإحضار الدلو وملأته من العين. قام نيبتون بتحويل نفسه إلى فرس جميل وخطفها على ظهره وعندئذ وقع الدلو وتطاير الماء واختفت "أوريتا" في السماء.

يتوافق مع:
الجوزاء - الميزان- الحمل- الجوزاء. 

الاعمال الملائمة:   
مخترعين- سياسيين- كتاب- علماء- رواد فضاء- منجمين.

رقم البرج
رقم "7" ويعنى الحكمة والصبر والمثابرة وخفة الظل والصدق والإبداع والقدرة على التحليل. 

ألوان البرج
الأزرق والأخضر. والأزرق يوحي بالصداقة والحكمة وحب الخير والنزعة الإنسانية والاجتماعية، أما الأخضر فيوحي بالحيوية والنشاط وحب الخير وكراهية الشر والأمل في الغد.

مشاهير برج الدلو: 
جون ترافولتا، نبيلة عبيد، جاليليو، ابراهام لنكولن، كلارك جيبل، تشارلز ديكنز، توم سيليك، لاعب التنس جون ماكنرو، كارولين اميرة موناكو، الممثلة الامريكية مايا فارو. 

الجوانب الإيجابية لمواليد الدلو

يتميز مولود الدلو بالأمانة والاستقامة الشديدة ويقدر نفسه، ربما بشكل مبالغ فيه ومع ذلك يمكن للآخرين الاعتماد عليه فهو يلتزم بكلمته ويعد من أكثر مواليد الأبراج تسامحاً ويحترم آراء ومعتقدات الآخرين ولا يحاول فرض آرائه عليهم، ويؤمن بأن كل شخص له الحق في اتباع أسلوب خاص به في حياته ويشعر بأن هناك علاقة وثيقة تربطه بالبشر كافة. 

ولا يقدم على إيذاء مشاعر الآخرين عن عمد وقلبه لا يعرف القسوة مطلقاً. وقد يتصف أحياناً بالفردية، فهو لا يؤمن بالعمل الجماعي ويفضل اتخاذ طريق مميز في التخطيط لمستقبله وحياته، وأفكاره تقدمية، وقد يسبق تفكيره العصر الذى يعيش فيه. 

مولود الدلو متفتح واسع الأفق ويهتم بمشاكل العالم من حوله بشكل كبير وهو من النوع الذى يملك حساً إنسانياً رائعاً، ويحب أن يخدم الناس ويساعدهم وهو يتوافق مع الغير بسهولة شديدة.

الجوانب السلبية لمواليد الدلو
هذا المولود حالم إلى درجة كبيرة ويخطط كثيراً للمستقبل ولكنه قلما ينفذ هذه الخطط التي يقوم بإعدادها وهو غير واقعي ولديه خيال واسع يجنح كثيراً بعيداً عن الواقع ولأن معظم خططه ليست واقعية فغالباً ما يكون قلقاً ومتوتراً إلى حد ما. وهو لا يتفق مع الآخرين بشكل دائم، وقد يصفه البعض بأنه غريب الأطوار ويرجع ذلك لتصرفاته غير التقليدية. وقد ينشغل بأفكاره الخاصة لدرجة أنه قد يفقد اتصاله بالواقع. 

ولدى مولود الدلو شعور أذكى وأمهر من غيره فهو يبالغ في تقدير نفسه وإمكاناته ونادراً ما يعترف بالخطأ حتى لو كان هذا الخطأ واضحاً تماماً، وأحياناً يكون متحيزاً ومتعصباً لآرائه، وينتقد الآخرين بقسوة وسلبية في بعض الأحيان.

نقاط الضعف: 
اضطرابات عصبية، آلام في الرأس والساقين، أمراض تناسلية او خلل في وظائفها.

الدلو والحب

إن من إحدى أهم الحاجات الكبيرة لدى مولود الدلو هي الحاجة إلى علاقة مكملة تمنحه الحرية والصبر جنباً إلى جنب مع الاندفاع والحماسة المادية والفكرية. مع الشخص المناسب سيكون مولود الدلو عاشقاً مليئاً بالعاطفة، منطلقاً ومتفهماً يحب ويسعى إلى المحافظة على الرباط مدى الحياة. صفة تقبل الأشياء سوف تهدئ من الطباع الثائرة عند الدلو وخلافاً للكثيرين نادراً ما يشعر الدلو بالتألم نتيجة الغيرة. الانجراف الجنسي لدى الدلو ليس بهذه القوة الجبارة ولكن أحياناً تكون حاجته للاكتشاف وإيجاد شيء يشجعه ويدفعه إلى الأمام هو الذي يعطي الآخرين الانطباع بأن رغباته لا تقهر. قد يكون الدلو عاشقاً ميالاً للمزاح واللهو ويميل عليه صفة التنبه واليقظة وقد يقوم مولود الدلو بتقديم الكثير لإرضاء الشريك. 

الجوانب النفسية لمواليد الدلو
لا يسهل وصف نفسية مولود الدلو لأنه خليط من المتناقضات، ولكن من صفاته الثابتة.. الاستقلالية وكراهية الضغوط وغرابة التفكير والذكاء الحاد وحب الاختيار وحب المعرفة لكل شئ لم يكتشف بعد. وهذا التناقض الغريب ناتج لعمق تفكيره المدعم بالذكاء والأفكار التى لا تتفاعل إلا بالعاطفة والحب والإحساس. مولود الدلو تقدمג ويحارب الأفكار الرجعية ويمكن اعتباره مفكراً حقيقياً له آراء بناءة. 

وفي نفس الوقت يتصف بالعند ويعبر عن أفكاره بكل صراحة ولكنها تظهر وكأن هناك صراعاً داخلياً بين استقلاله وتفرده وبين تقاليد المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه وهل يكون عاقلاً أم متمرداً أو يكون مثالياً أو واقعياً. وهذا الشخص يحب الحقيقة والواقع الملموس ويستهويه الاطلاع وكشف الحقائق الغامضة، ويحب المفاجآت وتصرفاته غالباً غريبة ومتناقضة ومزاجية. 

وهو مرح وجاد في نفس الوقت ويسخر ممن يحاول الاستهزاء به بطريقة لم يعهدها إنسان من قبل. وقد يرفض آراء الغير لا لشئ وإنما لحب الظهور وإثبات الوجود والقدرة على الرفض فقط.

نساء برج الدلو
تتمتع مولودة الدلو بخصائص كبيرة تميزها عن سائر النساء وهي لا تختلف كثيرا عن زميلها الدلو في اهتمامها بالنواحي الاجتماعية والفكرية وفي الغموض الذي يلف شخصيتها، وفي تصرفاتها المتناقضة بين القسوة والرقة وحسها الإنساني الكبير.. عاطفية حساسة تبحث عن التغيير والتنويع، السفر والتنقل..

تتأقلم بسهولة مع مختلف الظروف، تعرف تماما خلط الأمور، بارعة في تبديل المواقف وجعلها في صالحها، تميل الى المناقشات الطويلة وإثارة الجدال. واقعية وعملية ناجحة تسعى لاثبات ذاتها، تميل الى تحقيق مركز ومكانة مرموقة والاهتمام بنشاطات مختلفة، يؤخذ عليها أحيانا انها مسترجلة، يعود ذلك الى ما تواجهه من مشكلات في التعبير عن عواطفها كزميلها الدلو، اذ تعتقد ان العواطف المتأججة غير ثابتة وهي تفضل الصداقة التي تشكل عنصرا رئيسيا في حياتها، ولا تتخلى عنها بسهولة..

حضورها جذاب، تستقطب الإعجاب والأنظار واهتمام الآخرين بسهولة، ولها أسلوبها الخاص في التقرب من الناس واقامة اتصالات سريعة. الرجل الذي يتزوج من المرأة الدلو يجب ان يكون من مواليد برجها او من مواليد برج الجوزاء او الميزان.

----------


## My tears

الله يعطيك العافيه خيه بيسان .. 
زودينا بالمعلومات الله يخليك عن برج الثور .. أذا ما عليك كلافه عيني .. 
وتسلمي مقدماً .. 
ما ننحرم من مواضيعك الحلوه .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

اهلين بيسان,,
تسلمين ع الموضوع ,,

انا بكلفك ببرج الاسد :d

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اختي my tears

وهذا خيه برجك برج الثوووووووور

برج الثور :

· من تاريخ : 21     ابريل  إلي تاريخ :      20 مايو .

· العنصر : التراب

· أسعد أيامه : الجمعة .

· اللون المفضل : الأزرق .

· اسعد أحجاره الكريمة : الياقوت الأزرق ,الزمرد , المرجان .

· اسعد أرقامه : 6 

· خصائصه : عفوي , واقعي , صريح , صادق , واضح حد السذاجة .

صفات عامة لبرج الثور :

حضور هادي ( خير الكلام ما قل ودل )

مولود برج الثور واقعي , نادرا ما يغرق في الأحلام , واقعيته تساعده علي الوصول بحكمة ووضوح إلي مراده .

مولود الثور ينجذب بسرعة إلي الجنس الأخر إذا رايته متحمسا لا تتفاءل لأنه قد يخمد حماسه بأسرع مما تتوقع , أما إذا كان بطيئا ومترددا لا تنفعل لأنه قد يعطيك وعدا والوعد عنده مقدسا.

يحب الاستقرار ويسعي إليه , يحب أجواء البيت هادئة , ويختار الريف للسكن إذا سنحت له الظروف .

مولود برج الثور عنيد وإذا اتهمته بالعناد فسره صبرا واحتمالا.

علاقة الثور مع المال علاقة وثيقة , محظوظ في المال .

اقتصادي ويعرف كيف يصل إلي مركز مادي مرموق , المال لا يغير فيه شيا بل يزيده التصاقا بالناس وخاصة أصدقاء الطفولة .

ولولد الثور محب للموسيقي ويرتاح للموسيقي الحلوة , يقدر اللحن المبتكر والكلمات الغير مألوفة .

لا يخاف من المصاعب بل يواجهها بشكل هادي وبطيء بهدف الحصول علي نتيجة فعالة . بطئه يعرضه للمشاكل في الحالات التي تتطلب القرار السريع .

ما يحيرك في هذا المولود الصامت الحكيم انه ينفجر أحيانا لأتفه الأسباب ولحظة انفجاره تصعب مواجهته .

قليلا ما يتعرض إلي المرض , وفي حالة مرضه فشفائه بسرعة صعب لأنه لا يملك روح التفاول .

أكثر الإمراض التي يتعرض لها ما يتعلق بالعامود الفقري والعنق وقد تسبب له السمنة أحيانا إمراض القلب .

الثور والحب , قد تظنه باردا لكنه في داخله مشتعل , شهواني جدا , يلفته  الجمال وتجذبه الأناقة , من الصعب إن يبوح بمشاعره ولكن لحظة البوح هي لحظة السعادة والفرح لأنه إذا قال قصد , وإذا وعد نفذ , وإذا نفذ اسعد .


المرأة الثور : 

ذوق مميز وقد يكون غريبا مرات ,أنانية غير مضرة , بيت واسع ودافئ .

المرأة الثور لا يمكن إن تكون امرأة تقليدية وفي نفس الوقت لا يمكن إن تكون رائدة لأنها ليست حادة الذكاء وعند غضبها تشعل الأخضر واليابس .

عندها قدرة مدهشة علي التعامل مع كل الناس , تحب التنقل بشكل دائم , تهتم ببيتها كثيرا .

متطلبة جدا , تلمع عيناها عندما يلفت نظرها فستان وتتكدر إذا لم تستطع الحصول عليه .

المرأة الثور تحب إن تراقب انفعالاتها والمرأة خير صديق لها في هذا الحال .

مولودة الثور تثيرها الألوان الفاقعة والمنسجمة في إن واحد .

العمل خارج البيت لا يغريها كثيرا , أهميته في مدي حاجتها له .

قليلا ما تلتقي في امرأة من برج الثور مثقفة وإذا وصدف والتقيت فهناك بعض ادعاء عندها لإرضاء محيطها .

تحب إن تأخذ قرارها بنفسها وإذا أجبرت علي اتخاذ قرار تحولت من امرأة شفافة إلي امرأة غاضبة , حاقدة .

الثورية المرأة الأكثر إثارة لأنها تعرف كيف تجذب الحبيب بنظرات معبرة حينا , بصمت وراء كل الكلام أحيانا .

الحبيب الذي توليه كل عاطفتها هو ذالك الذي يستطيع إن يكون حاضرا قربها في كل لحظة .

تملك حاسة مدهشة فهي تتوقع كثيرا ونادرا ما تخيب توقعاتها .

الثورية أم حنون ولها مزاج خاص في تربية أبنائها فمرات تراها بقربهم تلهو معهم ومرات ترفع صوتها في وجههم متى حاولوا عصيانها .

الأولوية عندها إن تحافظ علي جو البيت الهادي والشاعري والمنسجم .

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اختي لؤلؤه البحر

الأسد أحد أعضاء ثلاثية النار: الحمل- الأسد- القوس، هذا البرج مذكر عاقر نهاري ثابت بيت الشمس ويسمى برجا ثابتا لأنه يدل على تركيز طاقة فصل الصيف. يتميز بالسيطرة على النفس وكبح جماح الغرائز وإثبات الذات بكبرياء. أهم رموزه الحركة والدفع والمعركة والعمل. طبيعته نارية وكوكبه الشمس. أما الأقسام العشرية لبرج الأسد فهي كما يلي: من 21/7 إلى 31/7 كوكبه الزهرة، ومن 1/8 إلى 10/8 كوكبه عطارد، ومن 11/8 إلى 20/8 كوكبه القمر. وتعتبر الشهامة والغرور من أقوى صفات الأسد.

أسطورة برج الأسد




تحكي أسطورة برج الأسد أنه كان يوجد ملك ظالم وفاسد يعيش فى غابة تسمى "نيميا"، ولم يسلم أحد من شرور هذا الملك لذلك قرر الإله "جوبيتر" قتله وكلف هرقل وأحد الأسود بمصارعة هذا الملك الظالم حتى يتم القضاء عليه تماماً ولم يكن هذا الأمر هيناً أو سهلاً.. وبعد معاناة شديدة نجح هرقل والأسد فى هذه المهمة وتخليداً لهذا الحدث قام "جوبيتر" برفع هذا الأسد إلى السماء. 

رقم البرج
رقم "1" وهو يرمز إلى الشجاعة والدبلوماسية وصفاء القلب والذكاء والفكر المتميز المتأمل والنشاط والحيوية. 

ألوان البرج
الأصفر الذي يعني المال والذهب، الرمادي الذي يعني الصفاء والغموض والسرور.

مشاهير هذا البرج
الرئيس السوري الراحل حافظ الأسد، موسوليني، جاكلين كيندي، فيدل كاسترو، والتر سكوت، الفرد هتشكوك، هواري بومدين، الإمبراطور هيلاسيلاسي، الحبيب بورقيبة، لويس الرابع عشر، بشارة الخوري. 

نقاط الضعف
الأمراض التي يتعرض لها الأسد تختص بالعمود الفقري والقلب والدم.

الجوانب الإيجابية لمواليد الأسد




مولود الأسد شجاع وجذاب ومخلص وشديد الاعتزاز بنفسه ومتسامح وصديق مخلص ونبيل إلى أقصى درجة. وهو ليس بالشخص الخبيث، ويمتلك حساً كبيراً تجاه العدالة والمثل العليا، ويهتم بحسن سيرته. وهو يحترم الأقوياء ويكره الضعفاء، كما أنه يحب مساعدة الآخرين ويجتذبهم بسهولة بكرمه وقلبه المحب ويمتلك القدرة على إدارة شئون الغير، لذلك قد نجد الكثير منهم سياسيين أو زعماء أو علماء نفس. وهو يحب ارتداء الملابس غالية الثمن، والظهور بمظهر حسن وهو يكره الوحدة وبحاجة دائمة إلى الناس ليحيطوه بالمحبة والإعجاب والإطراء. ومولود الأسد صافي النفس يقدم النصائح للجميع، وهو محبوب من النساء ووقور عند الرجال وحريص على كرامته، ويضعها نصب عينيه وأعين الناس ليتأكدوا عند التعاملات أنهم لم يمسوها بسوء. وغالباً ما يكون ذا شخصية قيادية، فهو يتميز بقدرة فائقة على حسن الإدارة والتنظيم، وهو يتميز بقدر كبير من الطاقة والحماس لذلك فالعديد يحبون العمل معه لتحقيق أهداف معينة وهو يساعدهم على ذلك. وهذا المولود لا يفقد الثقة أبداً في نفسه، فهو شخص مباشر وواضح في كل شئ يفعله ويتميز بسرعة التفكير وعدم التردد فى اتخاذ القرارات. مولود الأسد دائماً يكون مثلاً طيباً للآخرين في الطموح والإيجابية وهو حريص على إتمام التزاماته بمجرد أن يبدأ فيها.

الجوانب السلبية لمواليد الأسد
من سلبيات مولود برج الأسد أنه شخص يعشق السيطرة وقيادة الآخرين، ويهتم بأن يكون هو الشخص الأول فى إبداء رأيه ويحب أن يتفوق على الآخرين، ولا يقبل النصح من أحد ويشعر أنه ليس بحاجة إلى مساعدات من الغير فى حل مشاكله. وهو يتحول إلى شخص مختلف إذا تعرض للإهانة أو الأذى من أي شخص، وهو عدو قوي لمن يعاديه. وهو مبذر يصرف المال بسفه، ويهمل جداً فى الاعتناء بنفسه، ومشكلته الأساسية أنه يملك طابعاً عصبياً، وهو على درجة عالية من الغرور والإعجاب بالنفس والثقة الكبيرة التي قد تتحول إلى مرض لا يحتمل من قبل الآخرين. 






وفى بعض الأحيان يكون مولود الأسد أنانيا ولا يثق بالآخرين ومتسلطاً وجباراً، ويعمل من أجل مصلحته الخاصة، وهو شخص عنيد وانفعالى وأحياناً يكون مراوغاً ومخادعاً وقاسي القلب وحاد الطباع. وهو لا يعترف أبداً بأخطائه وفى بعض الأحيان يكون متغطرساً إلى حد كبير ويظن أنه ليس هناك من يستحق موقع القيادة إلا هو، وهو مادي للغاية ولا يفكر في شيء إلا المال والربح.



نساء برج الاسد
نجمة الحب.. تحلم بالحب الأسطوري

مولودة شخصية غير تقليدية وغير متحررة، ببساطة هي رزينة مثالية تصرفاتها لبقة، تترك انطباعات جيدة عنها، تجيد فن المحاورة وفرض سلطتها واحترامها وأن تكون محور الاهتمام والإعجاب، واضحة وصريحة، ناقدة ساخرة مع المحافظة على وجهها المثالي، تستهويها مظاهر ورفاهية الحياة وتعمل على ضمان المستقبل وتحسين أوضاعها المعيشية والاجتماعية، لا يمكنها أن تعيش دون دور تقوم به، أو دون ترك أثر أينما حلت، تسعد بلجوء الناس إليها وإسداء النصائح والتوجيهات لهم وإدارة شؤونهم..

مولودة الأسد في شهر تموز خجولة رصينة تميل إلى العزلة، ورغم حبها واستمتاعها بالحياة الاجتماعية، إلا أنها حذرة ولا تهب ثقتها بسهولة، صادقة وصريحة وقد يكون ذلك أهم أسباب عدم اتفاقها مع مختلف الشخصيات فاختيارها دقيق وصعب بعض الشيء. مولودة الأسد في شهر آب مرحة تصبو للعب دور رئيسي واعتلاء مناصب عالية، وقد تستعيض بدور رئيسي في حياتها على إقامة علاقة عاطفية.. في الوقت نفسه لا يمكنها الاستغناء عن الحب وحالة العشق.. تتقن فن الإغراء وجذب الأنظار. وفي كلتا الشخصيتين هي مثيرة للإعجاب، تستقطب الاهتمام بسهولة، يستهويها الرجل القوي الذي يساند قوة شخصيتها في حين تنجذب إلى الرجل الذي تستطيع معه أن تكون صاحبة القرار، تملك جميع الوسائل لجعله يستسلم لاختياراتها.

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه عيوني ع المتابعه,, 

  لؤلؤة البحــر,,

----------


## بيسان

هذا واجبنا خيه

والله يعطيك العافيه

وانشاء الله عجبش البرج

مع تحيااااااااتي

بيسااااااااااان

----------


## My tears

تسلمي خيه بيسان ..
ما ننحرم منك .. 
ربي يعطيك العافيه .. 
وما قصرتي والله ..
بجد البرج فيه اشياء ضرب المسطره  :s ..  وفيه أشياء خورندعيه :d .. بس المضمون واحد  ;) ..
يسلمو مره ثانيه .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره خيه على تعقيب

والله يعافيش 

بس اهم شي عجبش

----------


## نور الشمس

عزيزتى بيسان :

انا بعد من برج الاسد : بس فى اشياء لا تتعلق بخصوصياتى مثلا : ارتداء ملابس غالية الثمن او حب لون الاصفر او المرض التى ليست لها علاج او علاجها صعبه ومااحب العزله ولا تهمنى رفاهيه ومظاهر الحياة والغرور بكل شئ 

و اعتبر باقى الصفات او الاشياء صحيحه لدى كمشاكلى مع العمود الفقرى

ويعطيج العافيه بيسان

----------


## بيسان

الله يعااااااااافيش خيه

اكيد خيه 

كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا

بس اكثر من نص الصفات تقريبا تكون موجوده

والله يعطيك العااااااافيه

----------


## الخيال

برجي هو

 ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ العقرب ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛ 
ويعطيك العافيه على الموضوع

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اخي

ياهلا ويامرحبا بالي جانا

ارحب  بك اخي 

وانشاااء الله يعجبك المنتدى واعضاه

وتستفيد وتفيدنا

وهذا برجك


هو عضو ثلاثية الماء: السرطان - العقرب – الحوت، هذا البرج مؤنث ليلي تابع لكوكب المريخ وهو شخص مكتفٍ بنفسه.. يفضل الاستغناء عن الاخرين وهو لا يغش نفسه ولا يخدع غيره. هم رموز الوجدان، البديهية، سرعة الادراك، الخيال، الوهم، الشعر، القصيدة، العاطفة، الاضطراب، الانفعال. طبيعته مائية وكوكبه المريخ.

أقسامه العشرية فهي على النحو التالي: من 21/10 حتى 31/10 كوكبه المريخ المريخ، ومن 01/11 حتى 10/11 وكوكبه الشمس، من 11/11 حتى 20/11 وكوكبه الزهرة. 

أسطورة برج العقرب




تقول الأسطورة إن العقرب المتحرر الذي يضرب ويلدغ في كل الاتجاهات والذي لا يخضع لسيطرة أحد قرر ذات يوم أن يعيش في سلام وأمان وكانت الوسيلة لذلك أن يقتل الصياد الذي يعتبره الخطر الحقيقي له. 

وبالفعل نفذ مخططه ولدغ الصياد فسقط قتيلاً وقد رفعت الآلهة الصياد والعقرب إلى السماء ووضعت كلا منهما فى منزلة مختلفة حتى لا يرى أحدهما الآخر. 

رقم برج
رقم 8 ويوحي بحسن النية وقوة الشخصية البدنية والجاذبية وتوفر الحاسة السادسة. 

لون البرج
الأحمر يدل على الحيوية والنشاط والعواطف الجياشة والحب المشتعل والقوة والتمرد والعناد الشديد والأزرق رمز الصداقة وعمق التفكير والرصانة.

الصفات العامة لبرج العقرب
العقرب – حسب معناه في القواميس اللغة – حشرة ليلية لها ذيل معقوف تستعمله في حالتي الهجوم والدفاع وتبخ بواسطته سماً زعافاً يشل حركة الضحية ويودي بحياتها في كثير من الأحيان. أما في لغة الأبراج فالعقرب إنسان غير عادي يتمتع بصفات غير عادية تشبه من نواح كثيرة صفات الحشرة المذكورة وإن كانت أقل منها فتكاً وأذى حقيقياً. وكما تسرح حشرة العقرب في سكون الليل وظلامه كذلك يفعل إنسان برج العقرب، يظل متخفياً متكتماً في النهار والليل وراء قناع خارجي يُخيّل للناظر أنه وجهه الحقيقي بينما هو في الواقع وجه مزيف بينه وبين الوجه الصحيح المختبئ وراءه فرق شاسع. 

مشاهير العقرب 




الامير تشارلز، الملك حسين ملك الاردن، فيروز، شارل ديغول، جواهر لال نهرو، الفنان التشكيلي بيكاسو، ماري كوري، اندريه مارلون المارشال رومل، جريس كيلي، ماري انطوانيت، انديرا غاندي، الممثل الشهير روك هادسون. 

نقاط الضعف
من أكثر الامراض التي يتعرض لها مواليد هذا البرج ما يتعلق منها بالقلب والحلق، الامعاء، الجهاز الهضمي، الاعضاء التناسلية.

العقرب والعمل
يستطيع إنسان برج العقرب الإبداع في أي عمل يمارسه. وخصوصاً في الجراحة والسياسة والتلحين والتمثيل والأدب والجاسوسية والبوليس. طموحه على كل حال كفيل بإيصاله إلى حيث يصبو مع أنه يسير نحو أهدافه بكل حذر وتؤدة ودون أن تظهر عليه بوادر الاهتمام أو المنافسة. هذا من جهة، من جهة ثانية قد يتحول اهتمامه بالدين إلى الاهتمام بالسحر والتنجيم وقراءة الكف وعلوم أخرى كانت منتشرة فيما مضى. 

يُقال إن هذا الإنسان يرمز في علم الفلك القديم إلى البعث والقيامة ولهذا السبب ساد الاعتقاد أن ولادته ترافقها دائماً وفاة قريب له إمّا خلال السنة التي تسبقها – أي تسبق الولادة – أو خلال السنة التي تليها. 

العقرب الكوكب المسيطر




المريخ هو الكوكب المسيطر على برج العقرب، وهو أقرب الكواكب إلى الأرض، ويعد رمزاً للطاقة الخام والجو المشتعل قوة وغضباً، وهو يمثل الانطلاق الدائم من تجربة إلى أخرى لذلك فهو أيضاً رمز للشجاعة والجرأة والمبادرة. 

ومن تأثيرات هذا الكوكب على مواليد برج العقرب أنه يجعلهم يتصفون بجمود العواطف إلى حد ما، وازدياد تعقيداتهم فى تقويم الأمور. 

وهناك ثلاث طرق لتأثير كوكب المريخ على البرج.. فهو إما أن يلدغ الآخرين ثم يلدغ نفسه حتى الموت لمجرد اللذة فى القتل، أو أن يحلق فوق كل الاعتبارات ويستعمل قوته بحكمة وعدالة، أو أن يستخدم قوته الذهبية لمواجهة الخطر ودفع الأخطار التى قد تهدد حياته بعيداً عنه.. وهو خلال هذه الطرق الثلاث لا يعبر عنها بالإيماءات والإشارات والصوت الهادئ، وهو مقتنع أن هذه الطريقة في التعبير هي الأمثل والأفضل.

رجال برج العقرب

شعلة الأحلام




برج العقرب البرج المائي الثاني في دائرة الأبراج المائية يقع تحت تأثير مشترك للمريخ او مارس وبلوتو اللذين يضيفان على مواليد العقرب أحاسيس غريبة وقوة فولاذية. ومولود العقرب اكثر الشخصيات تعقيدا واشدها حنانا.

يتمتع بقدرة كبيرة على الحب، التضحية، العطاء، الصدق الصراحة، الإخلاص، الخيانة، حب السيطرة والتملك الغيرة والشكوك. يعيش حياته وكانها معركة وعليه ان يكسبها مهما كانت الدواعي والأسباب.

حبه علاقة غير عادية تتميز بمنطق خاص قد لا يفهمه كثيرون يرى كل شيء في حياته بنظرة تختلف عن نظرة الاخرين يحلل ويدقق بسرعة فائقة.. باختصار حياته مزيج من الإثارة والغموض. وكما هو معروف، مواليد العقرب ينقسمون الى خمس شخصيات: الشخصية الضعيفة التي تنقاد للآخرين بسهولة.. والشخصية التي تمزج بين الضعف والحلول الوسط.. والشخصية المعتدلة.. والشخصية القوية والمتسلطة.. والشخصية العنفوانية. وفي مختلف الشخصيات مولود العقرب يتمتع بحاسة غريبة في معرفة الخفايا والنوايا وقدرة استكشافها بسهولة، ولديه قدرة كبيرة على الاقناع وفرض سيطرته. شجاع قوي جريء مرهف الحس متعجرف انفعالي لا يعتذر ولا يعترف باخطائه ولا يترك اساءة صغيرة كانت ام كبيرة تمر بسلام، قاس في احكامه وفي ردات فعله. وفي لحظات حنانه هو اكثر الشخصيات عطاء وتضحية..


والله يعطيك العااااافيه

ومشكووووووووووور للمرور

----------


## فراشة اللهب

ليش يا بيسان ما تكلمتي عن نساء برج الحمل ...........

ارجو ان تتكلمي عنه .......     وشكرا اختي

----------


## الخيال

شكرا اخ بيسانفعلا كل ماقلته صحيحلدرجت حيرتي في نفسييسلموا ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووورين على المرررررررور

واهم شي عجبكم

لانها شهاااااااااده اعتز ابها

وراح احط لك اختي برجك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## بيسان

مميزات برج الحمل
البرج هو أحد ثلاثة أبراج تشكل ثلاثية النار وهي: القوس والاسد والحمل نفسه، والذين يشكلون رموزا للحركة، الدفع والعمل والمعركة.
هذا البرج يعتبر من الأبراج الذكورية، وهو نهاري ناري، بيت المريخ وشرف لكوكب الشمس، يحب عمل المعروف مع كل الناس، يتميز بالمرح الشديد وسرعة البديهة، مواليده يكرهون التفكير في المشكلات المادية ويرفضون استبقاءها ويشعرون بروح المغامرة، فهم يملكون حركة وحيوية لا حدود لها. 
طبيعة هذا البرج نارية، وكوكبه المريخ، أما أقسامه العشرية فهي كالتالي: من 21/3 حتى 31/3 ويتأثرون بكوكب زحل. من 1/ 4 حتى 10/4 ويتأثرون بالمشتري. ومن 11/4 إلى 20/4 يتأثرون بالمريخ. ومن أهم صفات الحمل الشجاعة والتهور. 

أسطورة الحمل
تروى أسطورة برج الحمل أنه كان لملك "تساليا" طفلان جميلان هما "فريكسوس وهيلا"، وكانت زوجة أبيهما تعاملهما معاملة قاسية ودائماً تؤنبهما ولا يسلمان من أسلوبها الفظ. ولكن الطفلين كانا صامتين ويسألان الآلهة أن تخلصهما من هذه المرأة القاسية وعذابها وأن ترحمهما من جبروتها وتسلطها، فهما لا يملكان قوة لمقاومتها.. فأشفق عليهما عطارد رسول الآلهة وأرسل إليهما حملاً له صوف ذهبى من شمس يوليو لينقذهما.

وكان على هذا الحمل أن يحمل هذين الطفلين بعيداً عن زوجة الأب ليرحمهما من عذابها، وقد فعل وحملهما فوق ظهره وعند مرور الحمل من المضيق الفاصل بين قارتى آسيا وأوروبا، أرادت "هيلا" أن تريح قبضة يدها وتصفف شعرها الذى كان قد تطاير فى الهواء إلا أن توازنها اختل وسقطت فى البحر وغرقت.. حزن عليها "فريكسوس" ولكن الحمل أكمل مشواره معه حتى وصل إلى منطقة "كولشيس" فى البحر الأسود فقدم "فريكسوس" الحمل قرباناً للآلهة وأخذ صوفه ليقدمه هدية لملك المدينة فقام الملك بإكرامه وأحاطه بالمودة والدفء حتى لا يشعره بالغربة. 
لذلك قام جوبيتر بوضع الحمل بين النجوم اعترافاً له بفضله لتحمله المشاق والأهوال إلى أن أنقذ ولده "فريكسوس". 
صفات عامة
الحمل مغامر، طموح، عفوي، متحمّس ونشيط. الحمل رائد في الفكر والفعل، متفتح للأفكار الجديدة وعاشق للحريّة. يرحّب بالتّحديات، ولا يغير مساره إلا إذا ضجر لعدم حصوله على النتائج المرجوة بسرعة.
قائد شجاع يهتم بأمور رعيته. ونادرًا ما يلجأ الى مرؤوسيه للوصول إلى أهدافه الخاصّة الإ فيما ندر. لا يصلح أن يكون تابعًا، فلقد خلق للقيادة. مهتم بذاته بشكل إيجابي وسلبي، أي يعتمد على نفسه، وفي نفس الوقت هو أنانيّ ومعنيّ بتقدّمه الشخصيّ ورضائه الجسدي فقط. طاقته الكبيرة تجعله عدوانيًّا ،متوتّرًا، مجادلًا أحيانًا، عنيدًا وحاد الطباع. لا يحتمل الإساءة، ولا ينسي الإهانة أبدًا.



رقم هذا البرج
رقم "8" وهو يرمز إلى حسن النية والتمتع بالحاسة السادسة والشخصية القوية، والحصول على المال بعد جهد شاق والجاذبية والأمانة وحب التغيير.

ألوان البرج
البنفسجى والأزرق وهما يرمزان إلى الصداقة والحكمة وحب المجتمع والرزانة والحب الصادق والحزن والوهن والكآبة فى بعض الأحيان واللون الثالث للبرج هو الأسود الذي يرمز إلى الحدة والقوة والوضوح والحسم والغموض.
مشاهير البرج
الممثل المصري عمر الشريف، الشاعر الكبير نزار قباني، الممثل العالمي شارلي شابلن، جولي كريستي، خرشوف، بسمارك، لينين، فنسنت فان جوخ، مارلون براندو، بات ديفز، توماس جفرسون، أدولف هتلر.
نقاط الضعف
يتعرض مواليد الحمل كثيرا لأمراض الرأس و أعضائه.. شعر الرأس، والتهابات حادة في الفم والأسنان.. 
ايجابيات برج الحمل 
محب للمغامرة - متميز- شجاع- متحمس- لديه ثقة بنفسه- سريع البديهة – نشيط - تلقائي.
سلبيات برج الحمل 
أناني- سريع الغضب- متهور- عديم الصبر- الطيش – لا يستمع إلى نصائح الآخرين – لا يعترف بالفشل.
الحمل والحب
الحمل صريح، واضح ونزيه في علاقاته الشخصية. يجمع حوله الأصدقاء الجيّدين والكرماء. متقد العاطفة، لكنه شديد الحساسية. من أكثر الأبراج حنانًا ودفاعًا عن أطفاله، فهو مخلص لأطفاله لدرجة التّضحية بروحه. 
عندما يريدون فقط فإن أصحاب برج الحمل قادرون على الظهور بالمظهر الساحر والذي قد لا يقاوم من قبل الجنس الآخر. على مواليد برج الحمل أن يستخدموا بل يطلقوا العنان لطاقاتهم الجبارة حتى لا يشعر أولئك الذين يتعاملون معهم بأنهم قد تأثروا بالتقدم الذي أحرزوه. وفي علاقة ما يفترض مواليد الحمل بأنفسهم الشخص الدافع والمشجع والذي يجب أن تكون له السيطرة على كل شيء. وقوة الحمل الجارفة تجبر أولئك الذين ولدوا تحت تأثير هذا البرج أن يصبحوا المنارة التي يجب أن تكون القائدة في أي مغامرة تتطلب التعاون.
أحياناً يبدوا بأنهم يريدون أن يهزموا ويتغلبوا على شركائهم وأنهم لا يحبونهم. الأشخاص الحمل هم أشخاص حماسيون، مندفعون ومغامرون في الحب وسوف يكون لديهم رغبة دائمة في دفع حبهم نحو حالة استقرار جديدة والشريك هنا قد يتأثر بالجانب الروحي هذا. 
الحمل والمهنه:
رّياضي ومتسلّقّ جيّد، طبيب، مستكشف، جندي، بحّار، طيار وقائد.

نساء برج الحمل
المغامرات عاطفياً
الحمل برج ناري وصاحبات الأبراج النارية يصبغون حظهم السعيد بأيديهم وخبراتهم وحماسهم للحياة واقتحام المخاطر والتغلب عليها.. سيبتسم لامرأة الحمل الحظ عندما تقرر المخاطرة لصالح أمور تؤمن بها حقا، سيظل الحظ يبتسم لها إذا كانت تستحق الفرص التي تسنح لها لكن إياها أن تعتقد بأنه ما دام الحظ معها فان القدر لن يقوى عليها..انها تخطئ إذا اعتقدت بأنه برج لا يقهر.
الأعمال المستقلة تعطيها أطيب الفرص لجنى المال، لكن هناك فرصا أخرى تستطيع أن تنجح بها خاصة إذا توفر لها المال التي تستطيع استثماره في مشاريع مستقلة.. تنجح في تجارة الاستيراد والتصدير وفي حقل عملها بانتباه وروية. 
تميل إلى المغامرة والتجارب مع الصدفة، فان اللامنتظر حافز يعيش في داخلها وتجعلك متحمسة اكثر للحياة..

----------


## فراشة اللهب

شكرا اختي وما قصرتي ربي ما يحرمنا منش

----------


## بيسان

العفو خيه

واهم شي استمتعتي

وانتي تقرينه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## دلوعه

خيو انا برجي برج الميزان

----------


## بيسان

خيه هذا برجك

عضو ثلاثية الهواء: الجوزاء - الميزان - الدلو وهم رموز ذهنية عقلية، ورموز الانتشار، الانعطاف، التوزيع، البحث عن التوازن. وهذا البرج مذكر هوائي متقلب نهاري تابع لكوكب الزهرة وشرف لكوكب زحل وهبوط للشمس.. برج الهدوء والتامل والروية والراحة والتحليل الدقيق، والنضج والثقافة.
طبيعته هوائية وكوكبه الزهرة. أما الاقسام العشرية لهذا البرج فهي كما يلي: من 21/9 حتى 30/9 وكوكبه القمر، ومن 01/10 حتى 10/10 وكوكبه زحل، ومن 11/10 حتى 20/10 كوكبه المشتري. 
أسطورة برج الميزان
تحكي الأسطورة أن جوبيتر كبير الآلهة كان قد أجبر الإلهة تميس ابنة "تيتة وأورانوس" على تسليم نفسها له.. فوضعت له ثلاث بنات هن: سلام وإنصاف وشريعة. 
وقد شاركت هؤلاء البنات فى ترسيخ طباع الميزان، أما أمهن "تميس" فهي تمثل العدالة التي تغطي عينيها وتحمل الميزان في يديها، وتصدر حكمها بموضوعية وتجرد لأنها لا ترى القضايا بل تقيمها. وحينما صعدت "ستريا" العذراء إلى السماء حملت معها ميزان العدل وصار الميزان رمزاً لبرج الميزان. 
*رقم هذا البرج*
رقم "6" ويوحي بالكرم وطيبة القلب والشخصية المتقلبة التي يصعب فهمها. 
*ألوان البرج*
الأزرق ويعني الصداقة والحكمة والإنسانية ورهافة الحس والأخضر ويوحي بالحيوية والأمل في الحياة وحب الخير والشرف وكراهية الشر.
*أهم صفات الميزان*
العدل والتردد
*مشاهير برج الميزان*
الرئيس الفرنسي السابق فرانسوا ميتران، الرئيس الامريكي السابق جيمي كارتر، الفيلسوف الالماني نيتشه، المهاتما غاندي، الكاتب الامريكي وليم فولكنر، مارغريت تاتشر، الكاتب اوسكار وايلد، الامبراطورة السابقة ديبا فرح، الفونس دو لامارتين، ميخائيل نعيمة، الممثلة بريجيب باردو، الملك هنري الرابع.
*نقاط الضعف*
أما أشهر الامراض التي تصيب مواليد البرج فهي المتعلقة بالركب، الحلق والحنجرة، أسفل الظهر، الكليتان، الاعضاء التناسلية، الامراض النفسية.
*الجوانب الإيجابية لمواليد الميزان*
مواليد هذا البرج يعشقون الانسجام والوفاق مع الآخرين وهذه أبرز سمة في شخصياتهم ويحبون جمال الطبيعة وجمال البشر ويتميزون بالحنان واحترام مشاعر الآخرين، وهم عادة عاطفيون ولا يتعمدون إيذاء الآخرين ويفعلون ما في وسعهم لمساعدة الغير ويحققون التوازن في كل الأمور.
بإمكان مواليد الميزان تكوين صداقات جيدة يغمرها الإخلاص والود، ويتمتع الآخرون بصحبتهم وهم معتدلون في آرائهم منفتحون واسعو الأفق ويزنون الأمور جيداً قبل الإقدام عليها، ونظراً لحساسيتهم فإنهم يضعون أنفسهم في مكان الآخرين قبل التفكير في إيذاء مشاعرهم. 

ويتمتع مواليد الميزان حس مرهف يقدرون به الجمال.. لذلك فإنهم يعشقون المفروشات الجميلة والملابس الأنيقة، ولديهم ميول فنية راقية وذوقهم عال ومنازلهم تمتاز بحسن الترتيب وجمال الديكور ويجيدون الترحيب بضيوفهم ويستطيعون التوافق مع الجميع وصحبتهم تجذب الآخرين لهم.
*الجوانب السلبية لمواليد الميزان*
بعض مواليد هذا البرج يميلون أحياناً إلى الخداع وعدم الصدق، وهم يلجأون إلى هذه الأساليب للتوفيق بين بعض الشخصيات التي تحدث بينها مشاكل، ويخشى من تعودهم على الكذب على المدى البعيد. والكثير منهم يفضل الحياة فى عالم من صنع خياله. 
وفي المناقشات الجادة يقتنع هؤلاء المواليد بسهولة آراء الآخرين، وبعد وقت يكتشفون أن آراءهم كانت هي الأحق بالاتباع. مولود الميزان يحرص على امتلاك الأشياء المادية والكماليات وهم يبالغون في هذا الأمر مما يجعلهم في مرات عديدة يتعرضون لنقد الآخرين.
*رجال برج الميزان - عاطفي رومانسي
*برج الميزان البرج الهوائي الثاني في دائرة الابراج الهوائية يقع تحت تاثير كوكب الزهرة او فينوس الذي يمنح مواليده مغناطيسية خاصة تجذب اليهم الناس.
ومن اللافت ان مواليد الميزان نساء ورجالا يظهرون تصرفا حنونا تجاه الاخرين وقد يختلط الامر عليهم انفسهم: ان كان ليس اكثر من مجرد شكل من اشكال اللطف الاجتماعي ورغبة في اظهار وجه بشوش او عاطفة تنبع من القلب!. قد لا تصح هذه الالتفاته على معظم مواليد الميزان، حيث ان قسما كبيرا منهم ودودون فعلا ولطفاء فتخال نفسك امام انسان معصوم عن الخطا.
مولود الميزان كسائر مواليد الميزان منهم المتسلط والذي تستهويه المناقشات والمجادلات ومنهم الذي تتحكم فيه روح شفافة وجاذبية خاصة تؤثر في النفوس وفي مختلف الشخصيات هو:

قريب من القلب حنون تجذبه مثالية الحياة وابراز مزاياه الجيدة لا يسمح بان تظهر عيوبه لهذا فهو يستطيع التغلب على مساوئه. لديه توازن بين اخطائه وفضائله. عالمه الداخلي متأثر بهذا التوازن، وفي الوقت نفسه قد تكون المسافة قصيرة بين توازنه وشعوره بالاضطراب، يعجز هو نفسه عن تفسير مشاعره المتناقضة، لذلك يميل الى ترك الامور معالجة ويتراجع عن قراراته في اللحظة التي يشعر فيها انه غير مقتنع رغم تاثره بآراء الاخرين. اجتماعي بطبعه، يستهويه لفت الانظار واستقطاب القلوب. تجذبه الاضواء والشهرة وفرض الذات، وبين الحين والاخر يحتاج الى الوحدة لمراجعة افكاره وترتيبها من جديد. لغة الحوار وتبادل الاراء وشرح المواقف من اهم حاجاته الاساسية، فيبدو لينا، وقد يحمل نفسه جزءا من الاخطاء ان كان محاوره يوجه اليه اللوم، موضوعي يحاول دائما ايجاد حلول وسط. الزواج بالنسبة اليه مرحلة اساسية، ووجود شريك الى جانبه عامل ضروري وطبيعي. وهو بحاجة الى فهم الشخص الذي يحب، والاتحاد لديه امر اساسي.. وان يحب أي ان يتقاسم الحياة مع من يحب فالفكر والجسد جزء لا يتجزأ. 
*نساء برج الميزان - سنونوة الحب.. تحلم بحب غير اعتيادي*
حاجتها الى الشعور بالامان والحنان من اهم نقاط ضعفها فهي تحتاج الى رجل يوفر لها الحماية وان لم تكن بحاجة اليه ماديا. الرجل والحب محور حياتها تكره الوحدة وتحتاج اليها بين الحين والاخر وفي بعض نواحي شخصيتها لا تختلف كثيرا عن زميلها الميزان كما تحتاج الى تحقيق ذاتها مهنيا وعمليا. تملك ازدواجية كبيرة في داخلها تجعلها تعيش في صراع كبير بين انوثتها ورومانطيقية اعمالها وبين فكرها وميولها الثقافية لذلك نلتقي بمولودة عاطفية تطلق العنان لمشاعرها وحبها للتغيير والتنويع واخر صرعات العصر. ومولودة اخرى عقلانية وموضوعية تهتم بالنواحي الفكرية وتحليل الامور، تسلطها وشكوكها في كل امر قد تفسد عليها علاقاتها.. تعوض عن عواطفها المكبوتة بالاهتمام بعمل تتميز به عن سائر النساء. تعيش تناقضا غريبا بين عقلانيتها وما تظهره من انفتاح تعبر عنه في مظهرها الخارجي واحاديثها وليس من السهل التوغل الى اعماقها. وفي مختلف الشخصيات: طيبة القلب مرحة، تملك حسا انسانيا.. اجتماعية ترغب في لفت الانظار والاعجاب بمختلف الوسائل والامكانات. اصدقاؤها كثر ومن الجنسين، تدرك كيفية التعامل مع الرجال.. تحترم العائلة وروابطها، تهتم ببيتها وان ساده بعض الفوضى.. زوجها محور اهتمامها ورعايته من اولوياتها.. معظم مولودات الميزان ولدن ليكن امهات مثاليات وسيدات مجتمع لبقات.

----------


## ghazooi

تسلمي على الموضوع الحلو اختي بيسان

انا برجي السرطان
اعتقد يكون قريب من تلخيص برج الحوت....؟

غزووي

----------


## بيسان

اهلا اخي


انشاااااء الله راح احطه لك برجك

بس بعد الاختباااارات

وعذرنا 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## نسمة ليل

اذماعليج امر ابي اعرف شنوبرجي مواليد
1403
8/7/1403

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك غزووووي

اعتذر عن تاخير 

وهذا برجك 

وانشاء الله يعجبك

السرطان الكوكب المسيطر
القمر هو الكوكب المسيطر على برج السرطان، وهو أقرب الكواكب للأرض لذلك فإنه يمنح مواليد هذا البرج الكثير من صفاته مثل براءة الطفولة والإحساس بالأمن والأمان. ولهذا الكوكب تأثير كبير على مواليد السرطان، فهو يمثل الأحاسيس الداخلية والأشياء اللامحدودة.. وبمعنى آخر إنه يؤثر فى الحالة النفسية لهؤلاء المواليد. وهناك نموذجان لمولود السرطان.. القمرى المستدير والقمرى الطويل، وتختلف طباعهما تبعاً لقوة أو ضعف تأثرهما بالقمر.
أسطورة برج السرطان
تحكى الأسطورة أن "هيلا" إلهة الشر أرادت أن تنتقم من هرقل وهو يمارس هوايته فى السباحة. فاختارت سرطاناً من آلاف السرطانات التى تسكن البحار للقيام بهذه المهمة والقضاء عليه. 
وتقول الأسطورة إن "هيلا" كانت تكره "هرقل" وتحقد عليه وتحسده لشجاعته وقوته وعنفوانه، ولكن هذا الأخير تمكن من سحق السرطان، ولم تتمكن "هيلا" من تحقيق حلمها وتخليداً لذكرى هذا السرطان الشجاع الذى حاول مواجهة "هرقل".. قامت "هيلا" برفعه إلى السماء.. وكانت أسطورة السرطان.
صفات عامة
يوجد السرطان في جميع مجالات النشاط البشري. محافظ ومحب لبيته وأسرته. يتمتع السرطان بالذكاء وبحاسة سادسة قوية، مع عمق فلسفي في التفكير مبني على الإلهام أحيانًا. يراه المقربون شخصيّة مختلفة جدًّا, متعاطف وحساس ولطيف مع الآخرين خاصّة مع أحبائه. قادر على الاندماج مع المواقف لحدة خياله وميله لأحلام اليقظة، كما أنه أحيانًا يحاول أن يصوغ حياته لتتلاءم مع عالم الخيال الذي يحياه. يقدّر الفنّ والأدب وخاصّة المسرح. يمتلك موهبة أدبية وفنية وخطابيّة كبيرة. كما أن لديه موهبة التقليد؛ مما يؤهله للنجاح على المسرح. ولكونه عاطفيّا جدًا، تراه يبالغ في الأداء. مع أنه يعطي انطباعأ واقعيًا، إلا أنه مغرم بالغموض، ويتأثّر بالغيبيات بشكل كبير. قادر على أن يكون قائدًا إذا استطاع أن يعبّر عن نفسه في عمله وأجاده. 
ارقام الحظ 
13- 22-31-40- 48- 57.
أفضل شريك
الاسد.
أسوأ شريك
الميزان.
مشاهير البرج
هنري الثامن، الأميرة ديانا، مايك تايسون، يوليوس قيصر، نيلسون مانديلا، سراب الحب.
الجوانب الإيجابية للسرطان
أهم هذه الجوانب الطبيعة.. المتفهمة حيث يتميز مواليد السرطان بحب وتعاطف الآخرين معهم، ولا يتعمدون إيذاء أى شخص أو جرحه، ويتسمون بالعطف والرقة الشديدة فهم يفعلون كل ما يستطيعون من أجل الآخرين وهم لا يهتمون بأصدقائهم وعائلاتهم فقط بل يهتمون بكل الناس، ومشاعرهم صادقة تماماً بعيدة عن الزيف والادعاء ولديهم قدرة على الصبر حين تقابلهم المصاعب ولديهم الاستعداد للانتظار حتى يصبح الموقف سهل المعالجة، وهم يعرفون كيفية التركيز على الفرصة المناسبة وحين يصممون على تنفيذ شئ ما فإنهم يلتزمون به حتى ينتهى على أكمل وجه. مواليد السرطان يحبون الحياة الأسرية ولديهم جميعاً مشاعر الأمومة خاصة إذا تعلق الأمر بحماية الآخرين ويحرصون على تمتعهم بالمحبة والرعاية اللازمة ويتصفون بالإخلاص والصدق والروابط الأسرية تعنى الكثير بالنسبة لهم. كما أنهم دائماً يرغبون فى أن يكونوا محط أنظار الآخرين. 
الجوانب السلبية للسرطان
عنيف وذو انتقادات لاذعة، حذر، يدافع عن نفسه ومتعاطف مع الغير قابل للتغيير، مزاجي، عاطفي بشكل مفرط، سريع الغضب، متشبث بالأشياء وغير قادر على عدم إتعاب عقله.
السرطان والحب
ولاء السرطان الأول يكون للزوج أو الزوجة والأسرة، ويعتبر نفسه حاميًا لعائلته. السرطان يحبّ بكل جوارحه، و يعطي الكثير دون انتظار مقابل. عاطفة السرطان المتأججة تجعل من السهل التأثير عليه. السرطان صديق مخلص، ولكنه شديد التعصب لبني قومه.
السرطان والمهنه
قدرات السرطان تؤهله لشغل وظائف عديدة. يمكن أن يكون صحافيًا ناجحًا أوكاتبًا أوسياسيًا. ولكن في حقل السياسة قد يبقى إلى حدّ ما بعيدًا عن الأنظار بدلاً من تولي مراكز بارزة في السلطة. طبيعة السرطان الرومانسية تدفعه للبحث عن مواقع الاكتشافات المثيرة، لذا تجده يحب العمل كتاجر أو خبير في القطع الأثرية.
الرجل السرطان
السرطاني يفرض احترامه، كلامه المدروس وحضوره الهادي عنصران هامان في كسب محبة الناس، أو الأصح احترمهم. متقلب، بين لحظة وأخري تتبدل ملامح وجهه، فيتحول من عابس إلي مبتسم.
الشعور بالأمان أو العكس يحدد مزاج هذا الرجل، ففي الحالة الأولي تراه رقيقا طيبا، حلو المعاشر، مستعدا للمساعدة، وفي الحالة الثانية تراه غاضبا، حانقا، مستعدا لقلب الأوراق.
السرطاني من أكثر الرجال تعلقا بأمه التي يعتبر وجودها قوة له وصوتها رنينا لأيامه، وكلامها قوة لأحلامه. يستخدم أحلامه ليستعين بها للهروب من الواقع ومن هنا تولد علاقة حميمة بين الليل والرجل السرطاني فالليل عنده انفلات لا حدود له.
السرطاني الرومانسي والشاعري هو الأقرب إلي عالم المال، لا ينفقه بطريقة عشوائية ويعرف كيف يكسبه، وكيف يحافظ عليه وكأنه ولد محاسبا. السرطاني يهوي التحدث عن عائلته، عن الأمجاد السابقة، وعن تطلعاته إلى الغد، إذا أردت إن تكسب وده افتح له مجال التحدث عن رغباته، ولا تعارضه إلا إذا سالك رأيك فهو بحاجة إلى التعبير ولقول الأشياء كما هي.
في الحب مغازل محترف، يعرف كيف ينتقي الكلمات وكيف يوزع النظرات، لكنه يغرم بشكل بطيء، إذ أن الفتاة التي يحب يجب أن تمتلك عدة مميزات: بحيث إن تكون سيدة مجتمع، تكون حاضرة ولا تتلهي بالقشور.
معظم السرطانيين يغرمون مرة واحدة في العمر , أو يتزوجون أو يتحولون إلي شكوكين. السرطاني الأب يتعلق بأولاده ولكن يخاف عليهم مما يعيقهم في تكوين شخصية مستقلة، يحب إن يبقوا علي ارتباط دائم به كما سعي هو علي إبقاء الارتباط الدائم بأمه. 


وبالتوفيق

----------


## بيسان

خيه نسمة ليل 

في اقرب فرصه راح اطلع لك

----------


## دلوعه

مشكووووووورة خيو تسلمي والله تعبتج معاي

الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه

----------


## نسمة ليل

مشكووووووورة خيو تسلمي والله تعبتج معايالله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه

----------


## ياقوتة الشرق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*مشكوررررررره اخيتي على الفكره الرائعة*
* وأتمنى  انك تشوفين لي برج الثور والميزان  *

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك خيه نسمة الليل

هذا تاريخ ميلادك بالميلادي

21/4/1983

ولدت يوم السبت 

برجك الثور

مميزات برج الثور
مولود الثور هو أحد أعضاء ثلاثية ترابية التي يشاركه فيها برجا العذراء والجدي. وهم رموز التحليل، التلخيص، والذين يتبعون مذهب المادية ومذهب التملك والحيازة يعتبر هذا البرج مؤنثا، وهو من أبراج الأرض، يتكلم سريعا، حلو الكلام، عظيم المنفعة لاهله وذويه عزيز عليهم وأكثر كده وتعبه لغيره..
شريف يمكن الوثوق به ويتكل في الدرجة الأولى على عمله، يعرف قيمته وقيمة الآخرين. يعتبر الصبر من أهم صفاته. 

طبيعة الثور ترابية، وكوكبه الزهرة، أما أقسامه العشرية، فهي على النحو التالي: من 21/4 إلى 30/4 كوكبه عطارد، ومن 1/5 إلى 10/5 كوكبه القمر، ومن 11/5 إلى 20/5 كوكبه زحل.
أسطورة الثور
تروى الأسطورة الإغريقية أن كبير الآلهة "جوبيتر" قد أحب فتاة من فينيقيا اسمها "يوروب" وكانت أجمل جميلات عصرها، التى لا تقارن بجمالها وبهائها أى امرأة. وقد أحبها حباً شديداً وهام بها شوقاً حتى أن الكون أصبح خاتماً فى يد محبوبته، وصار أمام حبها ضعيفاً مغلوباً على أمره مصغياً إلى أوامرها، فلا شئ ذو قيمة بجانب حبه لها. 
ولكى يلفت نظرها فقد تحول إلى ثور أبيض جميل ناصع البياض وكانت يوروب جالسة تشاهد جمال قطيع من الماشية، فاندس وسطه فلما شاهدت هذا الثور الأبيض لفت نظرها فذهبت إليه تتلمسه بأناملها فانحنى لها خشوعاً ودعاها أن تركبه ففعلت فما كاد يمشى قليلاً حتى انطلق بها فوق البحار والأراضى إلى أن وصل إلى جزيرة اسمها "كريت" فأنزلها برفق ورجع إلى صورته الأولى وباح لها بحبه وراح يبثها شوقه وكلما تكلم تفتحت النجوم وترنمت الرياح.
صفات عامة
يمتاز الثور بالصلابة، العمليّة، المثابرة وقوّة الإرادة.. لا أحد يقوده، لكنه يختار القائد الذي يتبعه ويثق به، ويتبعه بولاء شديد. ذو شخصية مستقرة، متوازنة ومحافظة. يتبع قوانين البلد الذي يعيش فيه ويعشق السّلام. مدرك للقيمة المادية لما يحيط به، ويحب الامتلاك، ويخاف من الوقوع في الديون. يعمل ما بوسعه للحفاظ على استقراره وأمنه، كما إنه يخشى التغيير. 
الثور متوقد الذكاء، عمليّ أكثر مما هو عقلانيّ, لكنه ميال إلى تبني آراء ثابتة من خلال اتباعه لخبرات سابقة موثوق بها. بشكل عام شخصيّته جديرة بالثّقة وثابتة. حكيم، عادل، حازم وصلب في مواجهة الصعاب. 
الثور صديق مخلص وكريم مع قدرٍ كبيرٍ من الحب. لأنه عادةً مؤمن جدا بالرتب الاجتماعيّة، فهو نادرًا ما يتصادق مع أشخاص من خارج طبقته الاجتماعية. في الأغلب، الثور رقيق، معتدل المزاج، ودود، متواضع وهادئ، يكره الشجار، ويبتعد عن الأحقاد. لكنّ إذا غضب، ينفجر بشكل عنيف بحيث يصعب عليه ضبط النفس.
نقاط الضعف
يتعرض مواليد الثور كثيرا إلى أمراض الحلق واللوزتين والرقبة والأذن والشعر والغدد. 
مشاهير البرج
المسرحي الكبير شكسبير، الملكة البريطانية أليزابيث، سيغموند فرويد، الفيلسوف برتراند راسل، الممثل العالمي أنتوني كوين، شيرلي مالكين، ليوناردو دافنشي، أدولف هتلر، الراقص فريد استير، كارل ماركس، الرسام سلفادور دالي، نيل جاك نيكولسون، باربرا سترايسند.
ايجابيات برج الثور 
صبور، يمكن الاعتماد عليه، محب، من طبعه الإصرار والتصميم، هادئ ويحب الطمأنينة.
سلبيات برج الثور 
محب للتمك، كثير الرفض للأمور، غير مرن، منطوي على الذات، طماع وجشع، غيور.
الثور والحب
عاشق فوق العادة، ومدرك لحقيقة أحاسيسه الجياشة. يعد زوجًا وفيًا ومحبًا لبيته. الثور حنون أبًا أو أمًا . إذا قوبلت مشاعره بالاستهانة تحول إلى عدو شرس، ولكن يغفر بسهولة إذا حاول الطرف الآخر بذل الجهد لذلك.
الثور والمهنه
يحب الثور المهن اليدوية والصناعية التي تتطلب العمل اليدوي. يمكن الاعتماد على الثور بسهولة، كما أنه عملي، منهجي وطموح. خُلق للوظائف الروتينية التي تتطلب الثقة وتحمل المسئولية. يمتاز الثور بالإبداع وأنه قادر على تأسيس المشاريع الضخمة. منتج ويعتمد على نفسه وليس على الآخرين. بعض مواليد الثور لديهم موهبة الغناء. 
رجال برج الثور
قلبه أنغام دافئة وعقله تاريخ حافل
برج الثور الترابي الأول في دائرة الأبراج الترابية.. يقع تحت تأثير كوكب الزهرة أو فينوس كوكب الحب والجمال والفن والجاذبية الجنسية الذي يضفي عليه ميلا إلى الفنون، حب الحياة ومسراتها.
مولود الثور عاطفي وحنون، مثالي، دافئ القلب، فنان بطبعه، مرح يحب ملذات الحياة وبإمكانه خلق سعادة كبيرة من فرصة صغيرة، وان لم تسمح له ظروف الحياة بإرضاء تطلعاته البسيطة يشعر بالمرارة ويتحول إلى إنسان حسود وغيور. صبور أمام المصاعب.. وبعض مواليد الثور يخبئون وراء مظهرهم الهادئ عنفا كبيرا ويعبرون عن غضبهم حتى تجاه أمور لا تستحق الغضب. ذاكرته قوية تعاقب أو تكافئ من لم يخيب أمله أو خان ثقته، لا يقبل أن يفرض عليه أمر أو إرادة وان أخطأت بحقه أو تصرفت بعكس إرادته يتحول إلى شخص عنيد متشبث برأيه ويتطلب الأمر الكثير من الدبلوماسية والعاطفة والحنان ليغير رأيه..
عواطفه وتجاربه تبني شخصيته، متعلق بالماضي وذكريات طفولته خصوصا تلك المرتبطة بعلاقته بأمه، تلعب دورا هاما في توجيه حياته بطريقة مباشرة أو لاشعورية. يعمل باستمرار من أجل المستقبل لا يقوم بأي مخاطرة بإمكانها وضع عائلته أو ميزانيته في خطر. يبحث 
نساء برج الثور
سفيرة الحب تحلم بالحب العميق
عاطفية وعملية تتمتع بمهارة كبيرة في الوظائف التنفيذية والإدارية والمسائل المالية. قاسية على نفسها في العمل، بطيئة بعض الشيء ولكنها حازمة ولا تهمل أي شاردة أو واردة تميل إلى مختلف الفنون تجذبها الأضواء ومراكز النفوذ..
جذابة مرهفة الحس، مرحة تستقطب القلوب بسهولة، صديقة وفية، اجتماعية بطبعها، أحيانا هي فوضوية ومشاكسة وفي أحيان أخرى هادئة ورزينة.. طفولتها المنطبعة في ذاكرتها تترك أثرا ظاهرا في تصرفاتها فقد تحب وتكره في الوقت نفسه وقد تعطي بحب وعطاء، كل ذلك مرتبط بمدى شعورها بالاستقرار أو حاجتها إليه..
لا ترضى عن الحب بديلا وان أحبت فهي تحب إلى الأبد طالما الآخر على مستوى آمالها.. وقد تكون المرأة الثور اكثر النساء غموضا في علاقات الحب. ليست من النوع السهل استمالته وتهب للرجل الذي تختاره اعمق العواطف وهي اقرب إلى الطراز التقليدي والمثالي رغم مزاجيتها المتقلبة، تعرف في كل وقت ماذا تريد من الحياة وتختار منها ما يلائمها..
يستهويها لفت الأنظار وجذب المعجبين وحاجتها إلى الحنان كبيرة فهو السبيل الوحيد لشعورها بالاستقرار والطمأنينة وهي كزميلها الثور الأمان العائلي والمادي من أهم ركائز استقرارها.

----------


## بيسان

اهلا خيه ياقوته 

وهذا الابراج الا طلبتيهم 

هذا برج الثور
مميزات برج الثور
مولود الثور هو أحد أعضاء ثلاثية ترابية التي يشاركه فيها برجا العذراء والجدي. وهم رموز التحليل، التلخيص، والذين يتبعون مذهب المادية ومذهب التملك والحيازة يعتبر هذا البرج مؤنثا، وهو من أبراج الأرض، يتكلم سريعا، حلو الكلام، عظيم المنفعة لاهله وذويه عزيز عليهم وأكثر كده وتعبه لغيره..
شريف يمكن الوثوق به ويتكل في الدرجة الأولى على عمله، يعرف قيمته وقيمة الآخرين. يعتبر الصبر من أهم صفاته. 

طبيعة الثور ترابية، وكوكبه الزهرة، أما أقسامه العشرية، فهي على النحو التالي: من 21/4 إلى 30/4 كوكبه عطارد، ومن 1/5 إلى 10/5 كوكبه القمر، ومن 11/5 إلى 20/5 كوكبه زحل.
أسطورة الثور
تروى الأسطورة الإغريقية أن كبير الآلهة "جوبيتر" قد أحب فتاة من فينيقيا اسمها "يوروب" وكانت أجمل جميلات عصرها، التى لا تقارن بجمالها وبهائها أى امرأة. وقد أحبها حباً شديداً وهام بها شوقاً حتى أن الكون أصبح خاتماً فى يد محبوبته، وصار أمام حبها ضعيفاً مغلوباً على أمره مصغياً إلى أوامرها، فلا شئ ذو قيمة بجانب حبه لها. 
ولكى يلفت نظرها فقد تحول إلى ثور أبيض جميل ناصع البياض وكانت يوروب جالسة تشاهد جمال قطيع من الماشية، فاندس وسطه فلما شاهدت هذا الثور الأبيض لفت نظرها فذهبت إليه تتلمسه بأناملها فانحنى لها خشوعاً ودعاها أن تركبه ففعلت فما كاد يمشى قليلاً حتى انطلق بها فوق البحار والأراضى إلى أن وصل إلى جزيرة اسمها "كريت" فأنزلها برفق ورجع إلى صورته الأولى وباح لها بحبه وراح يبثها شوقه وكلما تكلم تفتحت النجوم وترنمت الرياح.
صفات عامة
يمتاز الثور بالصلابة، العمليّة، المثابرة وقوّة الإرادة.. لا أحد يقوده، لكنه يختار القائد الذي يتبعه ويثق به، ويتبعه بولاء شديد. ذو شخصية مستقرة، متوازنة ومحافظة. يتبع قوانين البلد الذي يعيش فيه ويعشق السّلام. مدرك للقيمة المادية لما يحيط به، ويحب الامتلاك، ويخاف من الوقوع في الديون. يعمل ما بوسعه للحفاظ على استقراره وأمنه، كما إنه يخشى التغيير. 
الثور متوقد الذكاء، عمليّ أكثر مما هو عقلانيّ, لكنه ميال إلى تبني آراء ثابتة من خلال اتباعه لخبرات سابقة موثوق بها. بشكل عام شخصيّته جديرة بالثّقة وثابتة. حكيم، عادل، حازم وصلب في مواجهة الصعاب. 
الثور صديق مخلص وكريم مع قدرٍ كبيرٍ من الحب. لأنه عادةً مؤمن جدا بالرتب الاجتماعيّة، فهو نادرًا ما يتصادق مع أشخاص من خارج طبقته الاجتماعية. في الأغلب، الثور رقيق، معتدل المزاج، ودود، متواضع وهادئ، يكره الشجار، ويبتعد عن الأحقاد. لكنّ إذا غضب، ينفجر بشكل عنيف بحيث يصعب عليه ضبط النفس.
نقاط الضعف
يتعرض مواليد الثور كثيرا إلى أمراض الحلق واللوزتين والرقبة والأذن والشعر والغدد. 
مشاهير البرج
المسرحي الكبير شكسبير، الملكة البريطانية أليزابيث، سيغموند فرويد، الفيلسوف برتراند راسل، الممثل العالمي أنتوني كوين، شيرلي مالكين، ليوناردو دافنشي، أدولف هتلر، الراقص فريد استير، كارل ماركس، الرسام سلفادور دالي، نيل جاك نيكولسون، باربرا سترايسند.
ايجابيات برج الثور 
صبور، يمكن الاعتماد عليه، محب، من طبعه الإصرار والتصميم، هادئ ويحب الطمأنينة.
سلبيات برج الثور 
محب للتمك، كثير الرفض للأمور، غير مرن، منطوي على الذات، طماع وجشع، غيور.
الثور والحب
عاشق فوق العادة، ومدرك لحقيقة أحاسيسه الجياشة. يعد زوجًا وفيًا ومحبًا لبيته. الثور حنون أبًا أو أمًا . إذا قوبلت مشاعره بالاستهانة تحول إلى عدو شرس، ولكن يغفر بسهولة إذا حاول الطرف الآخر بذل الجهد لذلك.
الثور والمهنه
يحب الثور المهن اليدوية والصناعية التي تتطلب العمل اليدوي. يمكن الاعتماد على الثور بسهولة، كما أنه عملي، منهجي وطموح. خُلق للوظائف الروتينية التي تتطلب الثقة وتحمل المسئولية. يمتاز الثور بالإبداع وأنه قادر على تأسيس المشاريع الضخمة. منتج ويعتمد على نفسه وليس على الآخرين. بعض مواليد الثور لديهم موهبة الغناء. 
رجال برج الثور
قلبه أنغام دافئة وعقله تاريخ حافل
برج الثور الترابي الأول في دائرة الأبراج الترابية.. يقع تحت تأثير كوكب الزهرة أو فينوس كوكب الحب والجمال والفن والجاذبية الجنسية الذي يضفي عليه ميلا إلى الفنون، حب الحياة ومسراتها.
مولود الثور عاطفي وحنون، مثالي، دافئ القلب، فنان بطبعه، مرح يحب ملذات الحياة وبإمكانه خلق سعادة كبيرة من فرصة صغيرة، وان لم تسمح له ظروف الحياة بإرضاء تطلعاته البسيطة يشعر بالمرارة ويتحول إلى إنسان حسود وغيور. صبور أمام المصاعب.. وبعض مواليد الثور يخبئون وراء مظهرهم الهادئ عنفا كبيرا ويعبرون عن غضبهم حتى تجاه أمور لا تستحق الغضب. ذاكرته قوية تعاقب أو تكافئ من لم يخيب أمله أو خان ثقته، لا يقبل أن يفرض عليه أمر أو إرادة وان أخطأت بحقه أو تصرفت بعكس إرادته يتحول إلى شخص عنيد متشبث برأيه ويتطلب الأمر الكثير من الدبلوماسية والعاطفة والحنان ليغير رأيه..
عواطفه وتجاربه تبني شخصيته، متعلق بالماضي وذكريات طفولته خصوصا تلك المرتبطة بعلاقته بأمه، تلعب دورا هاما في توجيه حياته بطريقة مباشرة أو لاشعورية. يعمل باستمرار من أجل المستقبل لا يقوم بأي مخاطرة بإمكانها وضع عائلته أو ميزانيته في خطر. يبحث 
نساء برج الثور
سفيرة الحب تحلم بالحب العميق
عاطفية وعملية تتمتع بمهارة كبيرة في الوظائف التنفيذية والإدارية والمسائل المالية. قاسية على نفسها في العمل، بطيئة بعض الشيء ولكنها حازمة ولا تهمل أي شاردة أو واردة تميل إلى مختلف الفنون تجذبها الأضواء ومراكز النفوذ..
جذابة مرهفة الحس، مرحة تستقطب القلوب بسهولة، صديقة وفية، اجتماعية بطبعها، أحيانا هي فوضوية ومشاكسة وفي أحيان أخرى هادئة ورزينة.. طفولتها المنطبعة في ذاكرتها تترك أثرا ظاهرا في تصرفاتها فقد تحب وتكره في الوقت نفسه وقد تعطي بحب وعطاء، كل ذلك مرتبط بمدى شعورها بالاستقرار أو حاجتها إليه..
لا ترضى عن الحب بديلا وان أحبت فهي تحب إلى الأبد طالما الآخر على مستوى آمالها.. وقد تكون المرأة الثور اكثر النساء غموضا في علاقات الحب. ليست من النوع السهل استمالته وتهب للرجل الذي تختاره اعمق العواطف وهي اقرب إلى الطراز التقليدي والمثالي رغم مزاجيتها المتقلبة، تعرف في كل وقت ماذا تريد من الحياة وتختار منها ما يلائمها..
يستهويها لفت الأنظار وجذب المعجبين وحاجتها إلى الحنان كبيرة فهو السبيل الوحيد لشعورها بالاستقرار والطمأنينة وهي كزميلها الثور الأمان العائلي والمادي من أهم ركائز استقرارها.

----------


## بيسان

برج الميزان
عضو ثلاثية الهواء: الجوزاء - الميزان - الدلو وهم رموز ذهنية عقلية، ورموز الانتشار، الانعطاف، التوزيع، البحث عن التوازن. وهذا البرج مذكر هوائي متقلب نهاري تابع لكوكب الزهرة وشرف لكوكب زحل وهبوط للشمس.. برج الهدوء والتامل والروية والراحة والتحليل الدقيق، والنضج والثقافة.
طبيعته هوائية وكوكبه الزهرة. أما الاقسام العشرية لهذا البرج فهي كما يلي: من 21/9 حتى 30/9 وكوكبه القمر، ومن 01/10 حتى 10/10 وكوكبه زحل، ومن 11/10 حتى 20/10 كوكبه المشتري. 
أسطورة برج الميزان
تحكي الأسطورة أن جوبيتر كبير الآلهة كان قد أجبر الإلهة تميس ابنة "تيتة وأورانوس" على تسليم نفسها له.. فوضعت له ثلاث بنات هن: سلام وإنصاف وشريعة. 
وقد شاركت هؤلاء البنات فى ترسيخ طباع الميزان، أما أمهن "تميس" فهي تمثل العدالة التي تغطي عينيها وتحمل الميزان في يديها، وتصدر حكمها بموضوعية وتجرد لأنها لا ترى القضايا بل تقيمها. وحينما صعدت "ستريا" العذراء إلى السماء حملت معها ميزان العدل وصار الميزان رمزاً لبرج الميزان. 
*رقم هذا البرج*
رقم "6" ويوحي بالكرم وطيبة القلب والشخصية المتقلبة التي يصعب فهمها. 
*ألوان البرج*
الأزرق ويعني الصداقة والحكمة والإنسانية ورهافة الحس والأخضر ويوحي بالحيوية والأمل في الحياة وحب الخير والشرف وكراهية الشر.
*أهم صفات الميزان*
العدل والتردد
*مشاهير برج الميزان*
الرئيس الفرنسي السابق فرانسوا ميتران، الرئيس الامريكي السابق جيمي كارتر، الفيلسوف الالماني نيتشه، المهاتما غاندي، الكاتب الامريكي وليم فولكنر، مارغريت تاتشر، الكاتب اوسكار وايلد، الامبراطورة السابقة ديبا فرح، الفونس دو لامارتين، ميخائيل نعيمة، الممثلة بريجيب باردو، الملك هنري الرابع.
*نقاط الضعف*
أما أشهر الامراض التي تصيب مواليد البرج فهي المتعلقة بالركب، الحلق والحنجرة، أسفل الظهر، الكليتان، الاعضاء التناسلية، الامراض النفسية.
*الجوانب الإيجابية لمواليد الميزان*
مواليد هذا البرج يعشقون الانسجام والوفاق مع الآخرين وهذه أبرز سمة في شخصياتهم ويحبون جمال الطبيعة وجمال البشر ويتميزون بالحنان واحترام مشاعر الآخرين، وهم عادة عاطفيون ولا يتعمدون إيذاء الآخرين ويفعلون ما في وسعهم لمساعدة الغير ويحققون التوازن في كل الأمور.
بإمكان مواليد الميزان تكوين صداقات جيدة يغمرها الإخلاص والود، ويتمتع الآخرون بصحبتهم وهم معتدلون في آرائهم منفتحون واسعو الأفق ويزنون الأمور جيداً قبل الإقدام عليها، ونظراً لحساسيتهم فإنهم يضعون أنفسهم في مكان الآخرين قبل التفكير في إيذاء مشاعرهم. 

ويتمتع مواليد الميزان حس مرهف يقدرون به الجمال.. لذلك فإنهم يعشقون المفروشات الجميلة والملابس الأنيقة، ولديهم ميول فنية راقية وذوقهم عال ومنازلهم تمتاز بحسن الترتيب وجمال الديكور ويجيدون الترحيب بضيوفهم ويستطيعون التوافق مع الجميع وصحبتهم تجذب الآخرين لهم.
*الجوانب السلبية لمواليد الميزان*
بعض مواليد هذا البرج يميلون أحياناً إلى الخداع وعدم الصدق، وهم يلجأون إلى هذه الأساليب للتوفيق بين بعض الشخصيات التي تحدث بينها مشاكل، ويخشى من تعودهم على الكذب على المدى البعيد. والكثير منهم يفضل الحياة فى عالم من صنع خياله. 
وفي المناقشات الجادة يقتنع هؤلاء المواليد بسهولة آراء الآخرين، وبعد وقت يكتشفون أن آراءهم كانت هي الأحق بالاتباع. مولود الميزان يحرص على امتلاك الأشياء المادية والكماليات وهم يبالغون في هذا الأمر مما يجعلهم في مرات عديدة يتعرضون لنقد الآخرين.
*رجال برج الميزان - عاطفي رومانسي
*برج الميزان البرج الهوائي الثاني في دائرة الابراج الهوائية يقع تحت تاثير كوكب الزهرة او فينوس الذي يمنح مواليده مغناطيسية خاصة تجذب اليهم الناس.
ومن اللافت ان مواليد الميزان نساء ورجالا يظهرون تصرفا حنونا تجاه الاخرين وقد يختلط الامر عليهم انفسهم: ان كان ليس اكثر من مجرد شكل من اشكال اللطف الاجتماعي ورغبة في اظهار وجه بشوش او عاطفة تنبع من القلب!. قد لا تصح هذه الالتفاته على معظم مواليد الميزان، حيث ان قسما كبيرا منهم ودودون فعلا ولطفاء فتخال نفسك امام انسان معصوم عن الخطا.
مولود الميزان كسائر مواليد الميزان منهم المتسلط والذي تستهويه المناقشات والمجادلات ومنهم الذي تتحكم فيه روح شفافة وجاذبية خاصة تؤثر في النفوس وفي مختلف الشخصيات هو:

قريب من القلب حنون تجذبه مثالية الحياة وابراز مزاياه الجيدة لا يسمح بان تظهر عيوبه لهذا فهو يستطيع التغلب على مساوئه. لديه توازن بين اخطائه وفضائله. عالمه الداخلي متأثر بهذا التوازن، وفي الوقت نفسه قد تكون المسافة قصيرة بين توازنه وشعوره بالاضطراب، يعجز هو نفسه عن تفسير مشاعره المتناقضة، لذلك يميل الى ترك الامور معالجة ويتراجع عن قراراته في اللحظة التي يشعر فيها انه غير مقتنع رغم تاثره بآراء الاخرين. اجتماعي بطبعه، يستهويه لفت الانظار واستقطاب القلوب. تجذبه الاضواء والشهرة وفرض الذات، وبين الحين والاخر يحتاج الى الوحدة لمراجعة افكاره وترتيبها من جديد. لغة الحوار وتبادل الاراء وشرح المواقف من اهم حاجاته الاساسية، فيبدو لينا، وقد يحمل نفسه جزءا من الاخطاء ان كان محاوره يوجه اليه اللوم، موضوعي يحاول دائما ايجاد حلول وسط. الزواج بالنسبة اليه مرحلة اساسية، ووجود شريك الى جانبه عامل ضروري وطبيعي. وهو بحاجة الى فهم الشخص الذي يحب، والاتحاد لديه امر اساسي.. وان يحب أي ان يتقاسم الحياة مع من يحب فالفكر والجسد جزء لا يتجزأ. 
*نساء برج الميزان - سنونوة الحب.. تحلم بحب غير اعتيادي*
حاجتها الى الشعور بالامان والحنان من اهم نقاط ضعفها فهي تحتاج الى رجل يوفر لها الحماية وان لم تكن بحاجة اليه ماديا. الرجل والحب محور حياتها تكره الوحدة وتحتاج اليها بين الحين والاخر وفي بعض نواحي شخصيتها لا تختلف كثيرا عن زميلها الميزان كما تحتاج الى تحقيق ذاتها مهنيا وعمليا. تملك ازدواجية كبيرة في داخلها تجعلها تعيش في صراع كبير بين انوثتها ورومانطيقية اعمالها وبين فكرها وميولها الثقافية لذلك نلتقي بمولودة عاطفية تطلق العنان لمشاعرها وحبها للتغيير والتنويع واخر صرعات العصر. ومولودة اخرى عقلانية وموضوعية تهتم بالنواحي الفكرية وتحليل الامور، تسلطها وشكوكها في كل امر قد تفسد عليها علاقاتها.. تعوض عن عواطفها المكبوتة بالاهتمام بعمل تتميز به عن سائر النساء. تعيش تناقضا غريبا بين عقلانيتها وما تظهره من انفتاح تعبر عنه في مظهرها الخارجي واحاديثها وليس من السهل التوغل الى اعماقها. وفي مختلف الشخصيات: طيبة القلب مرحة، تملك حسا انسانيا.. اجتماعية ترغب في لفت الانظار والاعجاب بمختلف الوسائل والامكانات. اصدقاؤها كثر ومن الجنسين، تدرك كيفية التعامل مع الرجال.. تحترم العائلة وروابطها، تهتم ببيتها وان ساده بعض الفوضى.. زوجها محور اهتمامها ورعايته من اولوياتها.. معظم مولودات الميزان ولدن ليكن امهات مثاليات وسيدات مجتمع لبقات.

----------


## نسمة ليل

مشكوووووور اخوي

----------


## بيسان

العفو خيه


بس انا بنوووووووته

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يا بنوته ياشاطرة 

 انا البابا  عمره (57) والبرج القوس 

ارجوا ان تقولي لي عن برجي 

وشكرا سلف يا ابنتي

----------


## نسمة ليل

ممكن تشوف لى بعد هذا التاريخ 
14\4\1411

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك ايها الاب 

برجك زي برجي

وتفضل هذا برجك

وانشااء الله ينطبق 

مع شخصيتك 

على فكره مايبين ان عمرك 57 سنة 

فكرتك اصغر 

برج القوس
جزء من ثلاثية النار: الحمل - الاسد – القوس. هذا البرج مذكر نهاري ذو جسدين تابع لكوكب المشتري السعيد.. ملوكي له جوهران وطبيعتان.. صاحب حيل ومكر وهو برج الفرسان، صاحب اسرار.. مواليده هم رموز الحركة، الدفع، المعركة، العمل. طبيعته نارية وكوكبه المشتري. 
أقسامه العشرية قهي على النحو التالي: من 21/11 حتى 30/11 وكوكبه المريخ، ومن 01/12 حتى 10/12 وكوكبه الشمس، من 11/12 حتى 20/12 وكوكبه الزهرة.
*القوس الكوكب المسيطر*
يسيطر كوكب المشتري على برج القوس، وهذا الكوكب الجميل الذي يعتبر أكبر الكواكب في المجموعة الشمسية يعطي الكثير من صفاته لمواليد البرج.. مثل الثقة بالحياة، والاعتزاز بالنفس، وطيبة القلب مهما تنوعت وتغيرت ظروف تنشئة مواليد هذا البرج، كما يعطيهم أيضاً القدرة على العطاء، يمنحهم سلطة أبوية يتقبلها بفرح كل مرءوسيهم بحكم الانتماء للعمل. 
وهذا البرج يشير إلى موسم الصقيع، وهو يصور مخلوقاً يسمى "قظوروس".. الجزء السفلي منه على شكل حصان، والعلوي على هيئة إنسان يمسك بيده قوساً، هو رمز للطاقة المتجمعة من كل الأبراج، ويرمز إلى اتحاد كل هذه الطاقات وتجميعها وتصويبها نحو هدف محدد وحوافر هذا الحصان مرتكزة على الأرض حيث تستمد قوتها من صلابة الأرض، أما الإنسان فإنه لا ينفصل عن الحصان مما يعطيه القوة الجسدية اللازمة وبينما جسد الإنسان يرتفع إلى عنان السماء ليشارك العالم الأول والثاني.. المادي والمعنوي.. وتؤهله هذه المشاركة إلى تصويب سهامه التي هي عبارة عن التفكير النقي الفعال.
*أسطورة برج القوس*
القوس له اسم آخر وهو "الرامي" وقد رُسم قديماً وهو يوجه سهمه للعقرب، ذلك البرج الذي يسبقه وتقول أسطورة القوس.. إن مجموعة من النجوم جاءت لتنير الطريق للباحثين عن "الفروة الذهبية" لأنه كما سبق في أسطورة برج الحمل أنه عندما أكمل الحمل المشوار مع "فريكسوس" بعد موت أخته "هيلا" ووصل إلى منطقة "كولشيس" في البحر الأسود قدم "فريكسوس" الحمل قرباناً للآلهة وأخذ صوفه الذهبي ليقدمه هدية لملك المدينة. 
*الصفات العامة لبرج القوس*
يمتاز القوس ببعد النظر، ويحسن الحكم على الأمور. قادر أن يكون محاورًا لبقًا. يؤسس للمشاريع الجديدة. ولديه رغبة دائمة لإدراك كل ما هو جديد. سريع البديهة ومبدع. تجده في أحسن حالاته إذا عمل مع من يكمّل شخصيته. قوي الإرادة ومنظم. كريم، ولكن بوعي وحرص. القوس موضع ثقة الآخرين، صريح، شهم، ومسؤول. هذا المزيج من الخصال يشكل شخصية قادرة على إنجاز المشاريع التي تقودها دومًا.
*رقم البرج*
رقم "3" ويشير إلى عزة النفس والطيبة والحنان والعطف والكرم وسرعة الغضب. 
*ألوان البرج
*الأزرق حيث يرمز إلى الصداقة والقوة والحكمة والتفاعل الاجتماعي والنزعة الإنسانية. والأخضر حيث يرمز إلى النشاط وحب الخير والنماء والشرف.
*القوس يحب:* 
السفر، الدخول إلى صلب الموضوع، الحرية، القوانين، والإحساس بالأشياء.
*القوس لا يحب:* 
البعد عن النظريات، الارتباط بالبيت، القيود، البطء، والتفاصيل.
*نقاط الضعف*
من أشهر الأمراض التي يتعرض لها مواليد القوس هي تلك المتعلقة بالجهاز الرئوي، الكبد، العمود الفقري والامراض النفسية.
*القوس والحب*
القوس صادق وواضح في الحبّ وتقليدي بعض الشيء. إذا كان موفّقًا في زواجه، يغدو زوجا مخلصا وأبا محبًا. يحتاج دومًا إلى الشعور بالحرية. وكثرة أعماله ومشاغله تكون على حساب عائلته وشريك حياته. تنافس أنثى القوس شريكها، حتّى وإن كانت لا تعمل خارج المنزل. وتعد ضعيفة في التعبير عن مشاعرها وقد تتهم أيضًا بالبرود.
*القوس والعمل*
يلائم القوس العمل في مهن مختلفة. فهو مدرّس وفيلسوف بالفطرة. كذلك يناسبه العمل في القانون، السّياسة، الخدمات العامّة، الإدارة الاجتماعيّة، العلاقات العامّة والإعلان. يجذبه السفر والاستكشاف، فيعمل في المجالات التي تتطلب التنقل المستمر. كذلك ينجح في أن يكون موسيقيًا أومدرّبًا رياضيًا.
*مشاهير هذا البرج:*
وينستون تشرشل، بيتهوفن، مارك توين، المغني العالمي فرانك سيناترا، جيم موريسون، الشاعر وليم بلاك، والت ديزني، الممثل بروس لي، جبران خليل جبران والمغنية الزنجية تيرنر كيرك دوغلاس.
*رجال برج القوس*
يتميز بحبه للحرية والاستقلالية والسفر الذي يمنحه تجددا روحيا وارتياحا نفسيا، كما يتميز بطبيعة صادقة وبميل شديد للعلوم، المعرفة والثقافة. طيب القلب واضح في تعامله، حالم يحتاج الى من يشاركه احلامه وان كان يعلم مسبقا انها غير واقعية، فخياله يحيك له قصصا قد لا تكون فعلا موجوده او قام بها.
واقعي، عقلاني رغم سلسلة احلامه، عاطفي حنون يعشق الاطفال ويحمي زوجته وعائلته بحنان، والحب لديه مرتبط بتصرفات لبقة مغلفة بطابع الاحترام والحماية. يتهم احيانا بانه وصولي واناني، وقد يكون تقديرا خاطئا، ان تعدت نسبته النسبة المعترف بها لدى الطبيعة الانسانية، فهو طيب القلب وان كانت انتقاداته لاذعة وسليط اللسان لكنهما السلاح الوحيد لنسيان الاساءة وما يزعجه.
مرح يهب ثقته بسهولة، مما يوقعه في متاهات الثرثرة التي تشد انتباهه.. يكره القيود وتذكيره بالمسؤوليات والواجبات وعبارات الامر، فهو مثالي ولبق في تصرفاته يعرف حدوده وقدرته على العطاء، لذلك يفضل ان ينبع كل تصرف من ذاته، لا ان يفرض عليه، فلا جدوى تنفع ان لم يكن مقنعا بما يقوم به، ولا يمكنه قبول امر لا يرضى به عقله، وان لم يكن صادقا مع نفسه اولا. طموحه دون حدود، مغامر، يجازف ولا يهاب المخاطر، وقد تخيفه اشياء بسيطة ويقف امامها متفرجا، او يتركها دون حلول.


اما بخصوص الاخت 

نسمة ليل 

مره ثانيه لانه الحين وقت صلاه

----------


## ياقوتة الشرق

اختي بيسان ممكن اطلب منك طلب

اريد منك تاريخ ميلادي بالميلادي

وهذا هو التاريخ الهجري
18_5_1397هـ

والله يعطيك الف عافيه
|83|

----------


## بيسان

اعتذر اختي نسمة ليل
على تاخير 

وهذا هو 


تاريخ الميلادي 

يوم السبت 3 /11/1990

برج هو العقرب 

برج العقرب
هو عضو ثلاثية الماء: السرطان - العقرب – الحوت، هذا البرج مؤنث ليلي تابع لكوكب المريخ وهو شخص مكتفٍ بنفسه.. يفضل الاستغناء عن الاخرين وهو لا يغش نفسه ولا يخدع غيره. هم رموز الوجدان، البديهية، سرعة الادراك، الخيال، الوهم، الشعر، القصيدة، العاطفة، الاضطراب، الانفعال. طبيعته مائية وكوكبه المريخ.
أقسامه العشرية فهي على النحو التالي: من 21/10 حتى 31/10 كوكبه المريخ المريخ، ومن 01/11 حتى 10/11 وكوكبه الشمس، من 11/11 حتى 20/11 وكوكبه الزهرة. 
*أسطورة برج العقرب*
تقول الأسطورة إن العقرب المتحرر الذي يضرب ويلدغ في كل الاتجاهات والذي لا يخضع لسيطرة أحد قرر ذات يوم أن يعيش في سلام وأمان وكانت الوسيلة لذلك أن يقتل الصياد الذي يعتبره الخطر الحقيقي له. 
وبالفعل نفذ مخططه ولدغ الصياد فسقط قتيلاً وقد رفعت الآلهة الصياد والعقرب إلى السماء ووضعت كلا منهما فى منزلة مختلفة حتى لا يرى أحدهما الآخر. 
*رقم برج*
رقم 8 ويوحي بحسن النية وقوة الشخصية البدنية والجاذبية وتوفر الحاسة السادسة. 
*لون البرج*
الأحمر يدل على الحيوية والنشاط والعواطف الجياشة والحب المشتعل والقوة والتمرد والعناد الشديد والأزرق رمز الصداقة وعمق التفكير والرصانة.

*الصفات العامة لبرج العقرب*
العقرب – حسب معناه في القواميس اللغة – حشرة ليلية لها ذيل معقوف تستعمله في حالتي الهجوم والدفاع وتبخ بواسطته سماً زعافاً يشل حركة الضحية ويودي بحياتها في كثير من الأحيان. أما في لغة الأبراج فالعقرب إنسان غير عادي يتمتع بصفات غير عادية تشبه من نواح كثيرة صفات الحشرة المذكورة وإن كانت أقل منها فتكاً وأذى حقيقياً. وكما تسرح حشرة العقرب في سكون الليل وظلامه كذلك يفعل إنسان برج العقرب، يظل متخفياً متكتماً في النهار والليل وراء قناع خارجي يُخيّل للناظر أنه وجهه الحقيقي بينما هو في الواقع وجه مزيف بينه وبين الوجه الصحيح المختبئ وراءه فرق شاسع. 
*مشاهير العقرب* 
الامير تشارلز، الملك حسين ملك الاردن، فيروز، شارل ديغول، جواهر لال نهرو، الفنان التشكيلي بيكاسو، ماري كوري، اندريه مارلون المارشال رومل، جريس كيلي، ماري انطوانيت، انديرا غاندي، الممثل الشهير روك هادسون. 
*نقاط الضعف*
من أكثر الامراض التي يتعرض لها مواليد هذا البرج ما يتعلق منها بالقلب والحلق، الامعاء، الجهاز الهضمي، الاعضاء التناسلية.
*العقرب والعمل*
يستطيع إنسان برج العقرب الإبداع في أي عمل يمارسه. وخصوصاً في الجراحة والسياسة والتلحين والتمثيل والأدب والجاسوسية والبوليس. طموحه على كل حال كفيل بإيصاله إلى حيث يصبو مع أنه يسير نحو أهدافه بكل حذر وتؤدة ودون أن تظهر عليه بوادر الاهتمام أو المنافسة. هذا من جهة، من جهة ثانية قد يتحول اهتمامه بالدين إلى الاهتمام بالسحر والتنجيم وقراءة الكف وعلوم أخرى كانت منتشرة فيما مضى. 
يُقال إن هذا الإنسان يرمز في علم الفلك القديم إلى البعث والقيامة ولهذا السبب ساد الاعتقاد أن ولادته ترافقها دائماً وفاة قريب له إمّا خلال السنة التي تسبقها – أي تسبق الولادة – أو خلال السنة التي تليها. 
*العقرب الكوكب المسيطر*
المريخ هو الكوكب المسيطر على برج العقرب، وهو أقرب الكواكب إلى الأرض، ويعد رمزاً للطاقة الخام والجو المشتعل قوة وغضباً، وهو يمثل الانطلاق الدائم من تجربة إلى أخرى لذلك فهو أيضاً رمز للشجاعة والجرأة والمبادرة. 
ومن تأثيرات هذا الكوكب على مواليد برج العقرب أنه يجعلهم يتصفون بجمود العواطف إلى حد ما، وازدياد تعقيداتهم فى تقويم الأمور. 
وهناك ثلاث طرق لتأثير كوكب المريخ على البرج.. فهو إما أن يلدغ الآخرين ثم يلدغ نفسه حتى الموت لمجرد اللذة فى القتل، أو أن يحلق فوق كل الاعتبارات ويستعمل قوته بحكمة وعدالة، أو أن يستخدم قوته الذهبية لمواجهة الخطر ودفع الأخطار التى قد تهدد حياته بعيداً عنه.. وهو خلال هذه الطرق الثلاث لا يعبر عنها بالإيماءات والإشارات والصوت الهادئ، وهو مقتنع أن هذه الطريقة في التعبير هي الأمثل والأفضل.
*رجال برج العقرب*
شعلة الأحلام
برج العقرب البرج المائي الثاني في دائرة الأبراج المائية يقع تحت تأثير مشترك للمريخ او مارس وبلوتو اللذين يضيفان على مواليد العقرب أحاسيس غريبة وقوة فولاذية. ومولود العقرب اكثر الشخصيات تعقيدا واشدها حنانا.
يتمتع بقدرة كبيرة على الحب، التضحية، العطاء، الصدق الصراحة، الإخلاص، الخيانة، حب السيطرة والتملك الغيرة والشكوك. يعيش حياته وكانها معركة وعليه ان يكسبها مهما كانت الدواعي والأسباب.
حبه علاقة غير عادية تتميز بمنطق خاص قد لا يفهمه كثيرون يرى كل شيء في حياته بنظرة تختلف عن نظرة الاخرين يحلل ويدقق بسرعة فائقة.. باختصار حياته مزيج من الإثارة والغموض. وكما هو معروف، مواليد العقرب ينقسمون الى خمس شخصيات: الشخصية الضعيفة التي تنقاد للآخرين بسهولة.. والشخصية التي تمزج بين الضعف والحلول الوسط.. والشخصية المعتدلة.. والشخصية القوية والمتسلطة.. والشخصية العنفوانية. وفي مختلف الشخصيات مولود العقرب يتمتع بحاسة غريبة في معرفة الخفايا والنوايا وقدرة استكشافها بسهولة، ولديه قدرة كبيرة على الاقناع وفرض سيطرته. شجاع قوي جريء مرهف الحس متعجرف انفعالي لا يعتذر ولا يعترف باخطائه ولا يترك اساءة صغيرة كانت ام كبيرة تمر بسلام، قاس في احكامه وفي ردات فعله. وفي لحظات حنانه هو اكثر الشخصيات عطاء وتضحية..
*نساء برج العقرب*
لؤلؤة الحب.. تحلم بالحب المجنون
كزميلها مولود العقرب، هي واحدة من خمس شخصيات.. بصراحة احترت فيما اذكره من مواصفات عامه عنها ولكن الابرز بينها: الشخصية الضعيفة والخاضعة والقانعة بمصيرها.. وما يجمع الشخصيات الخمس: قوة الملاحظة والتحليل وحالة العناد المخيفة، عاجلة مرحة، طيبة القلب وصريحة.
مولودة العقرب.. قوية الشخصية حساسة، عطوفة عاطفية وحنونة جدا.. إرادتها فولاذية تميل الى الغموض ومعرفة الأسرار والخفايا ولديها حاسة غريبة في استكشاف ما تود معرفته.
تتمتع بمغناطيسية غير عادية تبحث عن كل شيء غريب وعن عمق الأمور والحياة. تتميز بدهاء غريب منظمة ناجحة في مختلف الشؤون صادقة تكره الخبث والكذب فهي تتقبل الامور دون تزييف كما تتقبل الضعف الإنساني وتنتقم من الذي يحاول المراوغة وتلقنه دروسا، لا تتساهل ولا ترضى بالتساهل تجاهها.
تعيش داخل مشاعرها فقد تستشيط غضبا في الوقت الذي نراها فيه هادئة وربما تخطط لانتقام ما ومبرراتها حاضرة دائما لتشعر الآخر بأنها مظلومة ولا تجد سببا لميلها الى المشاكسة.. تستهويها الصعاب والمجازفة وفك الألغاز.. 
باختصار هي: شريفة ومخلصة لكل من يحبها وقادرة على منح الرجل توازنه او تجعله يفقده.. تحترم قدسية الحب والارتباط تهب عائلتها الاهتمام.

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اختي ياقوته 

هذا هو تاريخ

7/5/1977 بالميلادي

والبرج 

برج الثور

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

  الف شكر يا ابنتي 

تقريبا 90%  يتفق مع ما انا عليه 

لكي الف شكر

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكوووره عزيزتي والصراحه انا تحمست اني اسجل في المنتدى لما قريت عن هالموضوع الله يعطيك الف عافيه على مجهودك 
سؤالي عن برج السرطان المرأه وايضا عندي سؤال ثاني كيف اقدر اعرف برج زوجي مو مكتوب في البطاقه غير سنة الميلاد والشهر واليوم مو مكتوب وهو مايعرف ولا والده يتذكر والله نفسي موووت اني اعرف برجه

----------


## no0or

الله يهدينا

اخوتي الأعزاء انتبهوا لما تبحثون عنه ان كان اعتقاد فهو شرك بالله  لان لا يعلم الغيب الا الله عزوجل وان كان من باب التسليه ان الله سبحانه في ملكه نهانا عن اللهو في الحديث
ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير سنسأل عن هذا اليوم يوم نقف بين يدي الباري  عزوجل 
والسماح منكم جميعاً

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك اختي برنسيسه

راح احط لك برج الثور

اما عن برج زوجك فهذا يكون تقريبي بس مو بضبط 


مميزات برج الثور
مولود الثور هو أحد أعضاء ثلاثية ترابية التي يشاركه فيها برجا العذراء والجدي. وهم رموز التحليل، التلخيص، والذين يتبعون مذهب المادية ومذهب التملك والحيازة يعتبر هذا البرج مؤنثا، وهو من أبراج الأرض، يتكلم سريعا، حلو الكلام، عظيم المنفعة لاهله وذويه عزيز عليهم وأكثر كده وتعبه لغيره..
شريف يمكن الوثوق به ويتكل في الدرجة الأولى على عمله، يعرف قيمته وقيمة الآخرين. يعتبر الصبر من أهم صفاته. 

طبيعة الثور ترابية، وكوكبه الزهرة، أما أقسامه العشرية، فهي على النحو التالي: من 21/4 إلى 30/4 كوكبه عطارد، ومن 1/5 إلى 10/5 كوكبه القمر، ومن 11/5 إلى 20/5 كوكبه زحل.
أسطورة الثور
تروى الأسطورة الإغريقية أن كبير الآلهة "جوبيتر" قد أحب فتاة من فينيقيا اسمها "يوروب" وكانت أجمل جميلات عصرها، التى لا تقارن بجمالها وبهائها أى امرأة. وقد أحبها حباً شديداً وهام بها شوقاً حتى أن الكون أصبح خاتماً فى يد محبوبته، وصار أمام حبها ضعيفاً مغلوباً على أمره مصغياً إلى أوامرها، فلا شئ ذو قيمة بجانب حبه لها. 
ولكى يلفت نظرها فقد تحول إلى ثور أبيض جميل ناصع البياض وكانت يوروب جالسة تشاهد جمال قطيع من الماشية، فاندس وسطه فلما شاهدت هذا الثور الأبيض لفت نظرها فذهبت إليه تتلمسه بأناملها فانحنى لها خشوعاً ودعاها أن تركبه ففعلت فما كاد يمشى قليلاً حتى انطلق بها فوق البحار والأراضى إلى أن وصل إلى جزيرة اسمها "كريت" فأنزلها برفق ورجع إلى صورته الأولى وباح لها بحبه وراح يبثها شوقه وكلما تكلم تفتحت النجوم وترنمت الرياح.
صفات عامة
يمتاز الثور بالصلابة، العمليّة، المثابرة وقوّة الإرادة.. لا أحد يقوده، لكنه يختار القائد الذي يتبعه ويثق به، ويتبعه بولاء شديد. ذو شخصية مستقرة، متوازنة ومحافظة. يتبع قوانين البلد الذي يعيش فيه ويعشق السّلام. مدرك للقيمة المادية لما يحيط به، ويحب الامتلاك، ويخاف من الوقوع في الديون. يعمل ما بوسعه للحفاظ على استقراره وأمنه، كما إنه يخشى التغيير. 
الثور متوقد الذكاء، عمليّ أكثر مما هو عقلانيّ, لكنه ميال إلى تبني آراء ثابتة من خلال اتباعه لخبرات سابقة موثوق بها. بشكل عام شخصيّته جديرة بالثّقة وثابتة. حكيم، عادل، حازم وصلب في مواجهة الصعاب. 
الثور صديق مخلص وكريم مع قدرٍ كبيرٍ من الحب. لأنه عادةً مؤمن جدا بالرتب الاجتماعيّة، فهو نادرًا ما يتصادق مع أشخاص من خارج طبقته الاجتماعية. في الأغلب، الثور رقيق، معتدل المزاج، ودود، متواضع وهادئ، يكره الشجار، ويبتعد عن الأحقاد. لكنّ إذا غضب، ينفجر بشكل عنيف بحيث يصعب عليه ضبط النفس.
نقاط الضعف
يتعرض مواليد الثور كثيرا إلى أمراض الحلق واللوزتين والرقبة والأذن والشعر والغدد. 
مشاهير البرج
المسرحي الكبير شكسبير، الملكة البريطانية أليزابيث، سيغموند فرويد، الفيلسوف برتراند راسل، الممثل العالمي أنتوني كوين، شيرلي مالكين، ليوناردو دافنشي، أدولف هتلر، الراقص فريد استير، كارل ماركس، الرسام سلفادور دالي، نيل جاك نيكولسون، باربرا سترايسند.
ايجابيات برج الثور 
صبور، يمكن الاعتماد عليه، محب، من طبعه الإصرار والتصميم، هادئ ويحب الطمأنينة.
سلبيات برج الثور 
محب للتمك، كثير الرفض للأمور، غير مرن، منطوي على الذات، طماع وجشع، غيور.
الثور والحب
عاشق فوق العادة، ومدرك لحقيقة أحاسيسه الجياشة. يعد زوجًا وفيًا ومحبًا لبيته. الثور حنون أبًا أو أمًا . إذا قوبلت مشاعره بالاستهانة تحول إلى عدو شرس، ولكن يغفر بسهولة إذا حاول الطرف الآخر بذل الجهد لذلك.
الثور والمهنه
يحب الثور المهن اليدوية والصناعية التي تتطلب العمل اليدوي. يمكن الاعتماد على الثور بسهولة، كما أنه عملي، منهجي وطموح. خُلق للوظائف الروتينية التي تتطلب الثقة وتحمل المسئولية. يمتاز الثور بالإبداع وأنه قادر على تأسيس المشاريع الضخمة. منتج ويعتمد على نفسه وليس على الآخرين. بعض مواليد الثور لديهم موهبة الغناء. 
رجال برج الثور
قلبه أنغام دافئة وعقله تاريخ حافل
برج الثور الترابي الأول في دائرة الأبراج الترابية.. يقع تحت تأثير كوكب الزهرة أو فينوس كوكب الحب والجمال والفن والجاذبية الجنسية الذي يضفي عليه ميلا إلى الفنون، حب الحياة ومسراتها.
مولود الثور عاطفي وحنون، مثالي، دافئ القلب، فنان بطبعه، مرح يحب ملذات الحياة وبإمكانه خلق سعادة كبيرة من فرصة صغيرة، وان لم تسمح له ظروف الحياة بإرضاء تطلعاته البسيطة يشعر بالمرارة ويتحول إلى إنسان حسود وغيور. صبور أمام المصاعب.. وبعض مواليد الثور يخبئون وراء مظهرهم الهادئ عنفا كبيرا ويعبرون عن غضبهم حتى تجاه أمور لا تستحق الغضب. ذاكرته قوية تعاقب أو تكافئ من لم يخيب أمله أو خان ثقته، لا يقبل أن يفرض عليه أمر أو إرادة وان أخطأت بحقه أو تصرفت بعكس إرادته يتحول إلى شخص عنيد متشبث برأيه ويتطلب الأمر الكثير من الدبلوماسية والعاطفة والحنان ليغير رأيه..
عواطفه وتجاربه تبني شخصيته، متعلق بالماضي وذكريات طفولته خصوصا تلك المرتبطة بعلاقته بأمه، تلعب دورا هاما في توجيه حياته بطريقة مباشرة أو لاشعورية. يعمل باستمرار من أجل المستقبل لا يقوم بأي مخاطرة بإمكانها وضع عائلته أو ميزانيته في خطر. يبحث 
نساء برج الثور
سفيرة الحب تحلم بالحب العميق
عاطفية وعملية تتمتع بمهارة كبيرة في الوظائف التنفيذية والإدارية والمسائل المالية. قاسية على نفسها في العمل، بطيئة بعض الشيء ولكنها حازمة ولا تهمل أي شاردة أو واردة تميل إلى مختلف الفنون تجذبها الأضواء ومراكز النفوذ..
جذابة مرهفة الحس، مرحة تستقطب القلوب بسهولة، صديقة وفية، اجتماعية بطبعها، أحيانا هي فوضوية ومشاكسة وفي أحيان أخرى هادئة ورزينة.. طفولتها المنطبعة في ذاكرتها تترك أثرا ظاهرا في تصرفاتها فقد تحب وتكره في الوقت نفسه وقد تعطي بحب وعطاء، كل ذلك مرتبط بمدى شعورها بالاستقرار أو حاجتها إليه..
لا ترضى عن الحب بديلا وان أحبت فهي تحب إلى الأبد طالما الآخر على مستوى آمالها.. وقد تكون المرأة الثور اكثر النساء غموضا في علاقات الحب. ليست من النوع السهل استمالته وتهب للرجل الذي تختاره اعمق العواطف وهي اقرب إلى الطراز التقليدي والمثالي رغم مزاجيتها المتقلبة، تعرف في كل وقت ماذا تريد من الحياة وتختار منها ما يلائمها..
يستهويها لفت الأنظار وجذب المعجبين وحاجتها إلى الحنان كبيرة فهو السبيل الوحيد لشعورها بالاستقرار والطمأنينة وهي كزميلها الثور الأمان العائلي والمادي من أهم ركائز استقرارها.

----------


## بيسان

هلا بكِ اختي النور

في البدايه هذا الموضوع

للتسليه فقط

ونحن نعرف المقوله "كذب المنجمين ولو صدقوا "

والله الموفق في الدارين

----------


## أحمد المعبر

لو تكرمتي بمعلومات عن البرج الملكي  :cool:   برج السرطان
على قولة جمانة قبيسي إن هو القمة في الأبراج -مامعناه :noworry:  -



وشكراً..

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكووووووووووووره بيسان لكني طلبت برج السرطان المراه مش الثور ؟؟!!

----------


## فارس الأحلام

اهلاً أخت بيسان 

وشكراً على الموضوع

----------


## قرشيه

عفوا على المداخلة ولكن ممكن أطلب منك تشوفين مدى التوافق بين برجي السرطان والجوزاء  وهل ممكن استمرار العلاقة     مع التحية والتقدير

----------


## زهرة الندى

تسلمي على الموضوع الحلو 


برج الدلو 


اختك,,,,,,,,,, زهرة الندى

----------


## نبيل

*السلام عليكم* 
*ارجو المعذره من الجميع* 
*وانا لازم اعرف الكثير عن برج السرطان*
*ولا استطيع الانتظار لانه عندي قرار يتعلق* 
*بالمستقبل* 
*ارجو الاسراع بالرد مع الشكر سلفا*
*مع تحياتي الاخويه لك* 
*اختي بيسان* 
*نبيل*

----------


## همس الصبا

اختي بيسان 

 قبل كل شيء  سلمت اناملك على هذا الطرح 

ولنتذكر (كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا)

  :amuse:    برج العذراء احلى الابراااج  :cool:

----------


## مودة

أختي المحترمة بيسان 0000
أنا لا أعرف كيف أحول من الهجري إلى الميلادي فلوتكرمتي عزيزتي بذلك حتى أعرف برجي ماهو أكون لك شاكرة
17-2-1395بالهجري فما هو برجي ؟
وإذا ماعليك كلافة حبيبتي تاريخ زوجي 10-4- 1388بالهجري فما هو برجه وكيف التوافق بيننا؟

----------


## رحيل القلب

معقولة مافي احد برجه جوزاء
مااااااااااااااااني ابغى اشوف برجي
بيسان وينك خية
كثر المنتظرين للاجابة




تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## حرم السيد

اموووت في الابراج وهم لي خلفيهـ بسيطهـ فيهم  
عموما .. اسمحي لي يـا اختي بيسان ارد على الاخت موده اللي طلبت تحويل ميلادهـا وميلاد رجلها ومعرفة البرج .. اما باقي التفاصيل من الصفات العامه وما شابه اتركها لج ..!  

الاخت مودهـ  
تاريخ ميلادج هو 1 مارس 1975  
(احتمال حدوث الخطأ في التحويل ضئيلة و تقدر بيوم واحد فقط) 
برجج الحوت  

ميلاد زوجش  
6 يوليو 1968  
برجهـ السرطان 

وارجو من الاخت بيسان التأكد من صحة ما ذكرت لاني طلعتهم على عُجالهـ بصراحهـ ...!  



الاخ نبيل ذكرتني بموقف صار لي 
انـا من مواليد برج الجدي و تقدم لي واحد برجه قوس .. و لما راجعت كتب الابراج طلع مافي توافق بين ابراجنـا فخفت جداً من الموضوع بس بعد ما صار نصيب ولكن مو هذا السبب طبعاً  :embarrest:  !  
بس صادف اكثر من مرهـ اقابل اشخاص وما اتفق معاهم ولما اشيك على توافق برجي وابراجهم تطلع ما تتلائم  
مثل الميزان مع الجدي 
والاسد الرجل مع المرأة الجدي 
و العقرب مع الجدي 
ومؤخراً القوس الرجل مع المرأة الجدي  
يعني انـا لا اجزم مليون بالميهـ بالابراج بس بجد امر محير اللي صار لي .. اشعر بعدم الراحه مع شخص معين وعدم التوافق معه ولما اراجع مصادر في 
الابراج تكون الطامهـ " توضيح هذه المصادر عدم التوافق بيننا ! " 

نفسي اقابل زوج و زوجه ابراجهم ما تتوافق وعلاقتهم ممتازه << ابغى اقتنع ان في شواذ هههههه مع اني ادري مو كل شي ينطبق على جميع افراد البرج 
فـالطالع ايضا يلعب دور  
الوالد ابو طارق 
مساك الله بالنور والسرور واطال الله في عمرك 
وحفظ لك اهلك ان شاء الله 
شكلي بحتاج تقرير مفصل عن شخصيتك وتحليل دقيق ايضا هههه 
بما ان برجك قوس !  

كل الشكر لك اختي بيسـان 
وجدت روحي هنـا  :amuse:

----------

